# Scontri a Roma: la diretta



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2010)

*Diretta da Rai News 24*


http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/scontri-a-roma-la-diretta/58277?video​


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

pare a livello Genova G8, pero' so' cazzi amari per i celerini stavolta...

ahahahahah

Onore alla Minervina se sta ancora in giro...:mrgreen:

Mine' mannale n'essemmesse... da parte de Sterminator armeno 'na sputacchiata...sempre se tu fija s'abbassa a sto livello...se capisce...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (14 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Diretta da Rai News 24*​
> 
> 
> 
> http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/scontri-a-roma-la-diretta/58277?video​


 
peccato non esserci, soprattutto perché volevo anche io far parte di quella "gentaglia" come l'ha definiti fede:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ammazza.. detto da lui è il più bello dei complimenti..


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> peccato non esserci, soprattutto perché volevo anche io far parte di quella "gentaglia" come li ha definiti fede:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ammazza.. detto da lui è il più bello dei complimenti..


Gia', il sostenitore del partito dell'ammmmmore ha detto che vanno menati....

e lui?

Roba da pijallo a sberle a due a due fino a che nun diventano dispari...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2010)

*Guerriglia urbana nel centro di Roma
La polizia sta perdendo il controllo


*http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2010/12/14/roma-centro-blindato-per-il-voto-della-fiducia/81836/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1ik3ptQnrM


----------



## Anna A (14 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Gia', il sostenitore del partito dell'ammmmmore ha detto che vanno menati....
> 
> e lui?
> 
> ...


.. a proposito.. hai visto l'amico tuo "amaro giuliani" che due pappine gli ha smollato al risto?
ti giuro che quando ho letto amaro giuliani mi sei venuto in mente subito te..
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Guerriglia urbana nel centro di Roma
> La polizia sta perdendo il controllo
> 
> 
> ...


Mari' se levassero da miezz'....

I parlamentari se devono da mena'......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> .. a proposito.. hai visto l'amico tuo "amaro giuliani" che due pappine gli ha smollato al risto?
> ti giuro che quando ho letto amaro giuliani mi sei venuto in mente subito te..
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho visto, ho visto....

noi amari giuliani semo tosti...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (14 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mari' se levassero da miezz'....
> 
> I parlamentari se devono da mena'......
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Meno male che qualcumo lo dice.

Questa è l'ennesima guerra fra poveri: da domani ci riammorberanno con gli speciali di Fede sulla _gentaglia _che manifesta in piazza, Vespa a Porta a Porta con i suoi plastici del cavolo, e il risultato sarà che non è cambia una mazza, e tutti quei ragazzi che oggi stanno per le strade di Roma saranno solo l'ennesima occasione sprecata da questo paese, insieme alle Pantere, a Genova, a Ponte Garibaldi, a Valle Giulia e potrei continuare all'infinito.


----------



## Anna A (14 Dicembre 2010)

*ma...*

provando a fare due conti, anche con il pallottoliere.. come cazz è che ha ottenuto la fiducia?
c'è qualcosa che non torna..
me sa che ce stanno a pijà per culo per l'ennesima volta..
sembravano tutti contro poi scopri che usano due o tre sconvolti di fly che pur aderendo al partito di fini votano cmq la fiducia.
hanno ragione a far casino a roma, fossi lì mi unirei a loro..
basta stronzi!


----------



## Anna A (14 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Meno male che qualcumo lo dice.
> 
> Questa è l'ennesima guerra fra poveri: da domani ci riammorberanno con gli speciali di Fede sulla _gentaglia _che manifesta in piazza, Vespa a Porta a Porta con i suoi plastici del cavolo, e il risultato sarà che non è cambia una mazza, e tutti quei ragazzi che oggi stanno per le strade di Roma saranno solo l'ennesima occasione sprecata da questo paese, insieme alle Pantere, a Genova, a Ponte Garibaldi, a Valle Giulia e potrei continuare all'infinito.


hai ragione!:up:


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Meno male che qualcumo lo dice.
> 
> Questa è l'ennesima guerra fra poveri: da domani ci riammorberanno con gli speciali di Fede sulla _gentaglia _che manifesta in piazza, Vespa a Porta a Porta con i suoi plastici del cavolo, e il risultato sarà che non è cambia una mazza, e tutti quei ragazzi che oggi stanno per le strade di Roma saranno solo l'ennesima occasione sprecata da questo paese, insieme alle Pantere, a Genova, a Ponte Garibaldi, a Valle Giulia e potrei continuare all'infinito.




:ira: NON CREDO, gli studenti li vedo troppo determinati questa volta e, non solo in Italia, stanno manifestando in tutta Europa, e' in gioco il loro futuro, il futuro delle prossime generazioni  .


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Meno male che qualcumo lo dice.
> 
> Questa è l'ennesima guerra fra poveri: da domani ci riammorberanno con gli speciali di Fede sulla _gentaglia _che manifesta in piazza, Vespa a Porta a Porta con i suoi plastici del cavolo, e il risultato sarà che non è cambia una mazza, e tutti quei ragazzi che oggi stanno per le strade di Roma saranno solo l'ennesima occasione sprecata da questo paese, insieme alle Pantere, a Genova, a Ponte Garibaldi, a Valle Giulia e potrei continuare all'infinito.


Secondo me stavolta e' diverso e nei palazzi del potere si staranno cagando addosso perche' e' sotto assedio la capitale e le zone Istituzionali.

E pensa se aumentano "quelli addestrati" che se ne sbattono de scudi, manganelli, caschi etcetc e te mannano all'ospedale solo a mani nude...

brrrr....

ahahahahahah


----------



## Anna A (14 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :ira: NON CREDO, gli studenti li vedo troppo determinati questa volta e, non solo in Italia, stanno manifestando in tutta Europa, e' in gioco il loro futuro, il futuro delle prossime generazioni  .


ma sono lasciati soli. nessuno vuole prendersi la responsabilità dell'incazzatura vera della gente comune.
belle facce di merda, tutti quanti. culo al caldo di montecitorio e ben retribuito...:ira:


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sono lasciati soli. nessuno vuole prendersi la responsabilità dell'incazzatura vera della gente comune.
> belle facce di merda, tutti quanti. *culo al caldo di montecitorio e ben retribuito...*:ira:


... e ben protetto come al solito :incazzato:


----------



## Anna A (14 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Secondo me stavolta e' diverso e nei palazzi del potere si staranno cagando addosso perche' e' sotto assedio la capitale e le zone Istituzionali.*
> 
> E pensa se aumentano "quelli addestrati" che se ne sbattono de scudi, manganelli, caschi etcetc e te mannano all'ospedale solo a mani nude...
> 
> ...


ma è ancora troppo poco... 
 e la polizia difende chi è in torto marcio e picchia chi ha ragione.. o vogliamo dire che non è vero?


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sono lasciati soli. nessuno vuole prendersi la responsabilità dell'incazzatura vera della gente comune.
> belle facce di merda, tutti quanti. culo al caldo di montecitorio e ben retribuito...:ira:


Per me non e' non volersi assumere responsabilita' di sorta, ma essere collusi....

ormai sanno che a fare in kul* deve andare anche l'altra meta' dell'emiciclo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma è ancora troppo poco...
> e la polizia difende chi è in torto marcio e picchia chi ha ragione.. o vogliamo dire che non è vero?


Ma quelli fanno istituzionalmente il mestiere loro, di merda ma sempre mestiere loro e'.

Mo' non e' che in attesa che si scansino, evitiamo di protestare per non fare male agli altri proletari come diceva Pasolini?....mica aveva sempre ragione, neh?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2010)

*un po' si...se non toccano la minervina*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma quelli fanno istituzionalmente il mestiere loro, di merda ma sempre mestiere loro e'.
> 
> Mo' non e' che evitiamo di protestare per non fare male agli altri proletari come diceva Pasolini?...._*mica aveva sempre ragione*_, neh?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Quando ieri a Valle Giulia avete fatto a botte
coi poliziotti,
io simpatizzavo coi poliziotti!
Perché i poliziotti sono figli di poveri.
Vengono da periferie, contadine o urbane che siano.
Quanto a me, conosco assai bene
il loro modo di esser stati bambini e ragazzi,
le preziose mille lire, il padre rimasto ragazzo anche lui,
a causa della miseria, che non dà autorità.
La madre incallita come un facchino, o tenera,
per qualche malattia, come un uccellino;
i tanti fratelli, la casupola
tra gli orti con la salvia rossa (in terreni
altrui, lottizzati); i bassi
sulle cloache; o gli appartamenti nei grandi
caseggiati popolari, ecc. ecc.
E poi, guardateli come li vestono: come pagliacci,
con quella stoffa ruvida che puzza di rancio
fureria e popolo. Peggio di tutto, naturalmente,
e lo stato psicologico cui sono ridotti
(per una quarantina di mille lire al mese):
senza più sorriso,
senza più amicizia col mondo,
separati,
esclusi (in una esclusione che non ha uguali);
umiliati dalla perdita della qualità di uomini
per quella di poliziotti (l?essere odiati fa odiare).
Hanno vent?anni, la vostra età, cari e care.
Siamo ovviamente d?accordo contro l?istituzione della polizia.
Ma prendetevela contro la Magistratura, e vedrete!
I ragazzi poliziotti
che voi per sacro teppismo (di eletta tradizione
risorgimentale)
di figli di papà, avete bastonato,
appartengono all?altra classe sociale.
A Valle Giulia, ieri, si è cosi avuto un frammento
di lotta di classe: e voi, amici (benché dalla parte
della ragione) eravate i ricchi,
mentre i poliziotti (che erano dalla parte
del torto) erano i poveri. Bella vittoria, dunque,
la vostra! In questi casi,
ai poliziotti si danno i fiori, amici. 
“Lettera ai giovani del PCI”
P.P PASOLINI, 1968


----------



## Tubarao (14 Dicembre 2010)

Si ma delle due l'una: o cominci a mirare, e quando dico mirare intendo proprio attraverso il mirino di una pistola, più in alto o decidi seriamente di mettere il paese in ginocchio destabilizzandolo completamente attraverso uan serie di scioperi ad oltranza fino a che dentro ai negozi ci rimarranno solo gli scaffali e nelle pompe di benzina neanche un goccio di carburante per far andare i nostri bei SUV, Mercedes e BMW. 

Una delle più belle puntate dei Simpson è quando Homer e famiglia vanno in Cina e in Piazza Tiennamen c'è un monumento con la scritta: "Nel 1989 in questa piazza non è successo niente". Che può essere vista in due modi: dal punto di vista governativo come a indicare che non c'è stato neanche un morto o dal punto di vista degli altri, come a indicare che il Manifestante Ignoto potrebbe anche aver fermato una colonna di carri armati, ma in CIna non è cambiato niente.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> Quando ieri a Valle Giulia avete fatto a botte
> coi poliziotti,
> io simpatizzavo coi poliziotti!
> Perché i poliziotti sono figli di poveri.
> ...


Beh non lo ordina mica il dottore di scegliere quella strada.

Comunque tieni conto che anche loro hanno figli e famiglie e che ci rimettono se questo paese di merda va a puttane del tutto, senza contare il malcontento che sta montando tra di loro per come gli segano mezzi ed organici.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si ma delle due l'una: o cominci a mirare, e quando dico mirare intendo proprio attraverso il mirino di una pistola, più in alto o decidi seriamente di mettere il paese in ginocchio destabilizzandolo completamente attraverso uan serie di scioperi ad oltranza fino a che dentro ai negozi ci rimarranno solo gli scaffali e nelle pompe di benzina neanche un goccio di carburante per far andare i nostri bei SUV, Mercedes e BMW.
> 
> Una delle più belle puntate dei Simpson è quando Homer e famiglia vanno in Cina e in Piazza Tiennamen c'è un monumento con la scritta: "Nel 1989 in questa piazza non è successo niente". Che può essere vista in due modi: dal punto di vista governativo come a indicare che non c'è stato neanche un morto o dal punto di vista degli altri, come a indicare che il Manifestante Ignoto potrebbe anche aver fermato una colonna di carri armati, ma in CIna non è cambiato niente.


Secondo me, la protesta/sciopero "democratica", a queste facce come il culo, nun glie fa ne' caldo ne' freddo...

per me si preoccupano di piu' se non riescono a mettere il naso fuori de casa senza mobilitare l'esercito...

noi italiani non siamo come i francesi che bloccano tutto anche per un mese intero con il sostegno della popolazione.

Infatti, altrove si dimettono per dignita' solo per delle cassette prese a sbafo da Blockbuster a spese della collettivita' o per dei contributi alle colf non versati, qua fanno le peggio cose ed il popolo bue tollera e sostiene...


----------



## Tubarao (14 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> noi italiani non siamo come i francesi che bloccano tutto anche per un mese intero con il sostegno della popolazione.


E allora il nano è quello che ci meritiamo, così come i siamo meritati tutti quelli prima di lui. 

Minerva, chiama tua figlia e digli di tornare a casa, che tanto stà perdendo tempo......purtroppo.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E allora il nano è quello che ci meritiamo, così come i siamo meritati tutti quelli prima di lui.
> 
> Minerva, chiama tua figlia e digli di tornare a casa, che tanto stà perdendo tempo......purtroppo.


Ma se lo merita quello che l'ha votato se permetti...

..e' solo il 16% degli elettori che l'ha votato, mica mezza italia come sbandiera la propaganda...

per lo schifo di chi ha la faccia come il kulo e che non si schioda di sua sponte OSENO' L'ARRESTANO, a differenza di altri paesi, come ripeto, i metodi so' diversi...a meno che Napolitano si sveglia di soprassalto e lo sfankula perche' inadeguato come successe alla Gelmini nel comune di Desenzano sul Garda......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E allora il nano è quello che ci meritiamo, così come i siamo meritati tutti quelli prima di lui.
> 
> Minerva, chiama tua figlia e digli di tornare a casa, che tanto stà perdendo tempo......purtroppo.


 lei ci crede... e i sogni si rispettano


----------



## Tubarao (14 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma se lo merita quello che l'ha votato se permetti...


E no. Non si può mica ridurre sempre tutto al classico Buoni contro Cattivi, Laziali contro Romanisti, Milan contro Inter, Caini vs Abeli. Troppo facile. Ce lo meritiamo tutti, purtroppo, perchè, come giustamente dice Anna A, fino a prova contraria sembrava che questo oggi fosse destinato a fare un volo di solo andata nella villa ai Caraibi, e invece, chissà come mai è riuscito a cadere in piedi ancora una volta. E dai Stermì, facciamoci a parlare chiaro, abbiamo tutti un animo rivoluzionario, basta che non ci toccano le tredicesime però, che mò s'avvicina Natale e dobbiamo fare i regali


----------



## Tubarao (14 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> lei ci crede... e i sogni si rispettano



Per quello ho aggiunto il......._purtroppo_


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E no. Non si può mica ridurre sempre tutto al classico Buoni contro Cattivi, Laziali contro Romanisti, Milan contro Inter, Caini vs Abeli. Troppo facile. Ce lo meritiamo tutti, purtroppo, perchè, come giustamente dice Anna A, fino a prova contraria sembrava che questo oggi fosse destinato a fare un volo di solo andata nella villa ai Caraibi, e invece, *chissà come mai è riuscito a cadere in piedi ancora una volta*. E dai Stermì, facciamoci a parlare chiaro, abbiamo tutti un animo rivoluzionario, basta che non ci toccano le tredicesime però, che mò s'avvicina Natale e dobbiamo fare i regali


Ma come chissa' come mai?????....forse per te che non segui...

ao' Scilipoti ha 7 appartamenti pignorati e 200k di debiti, Razzi s'e' fatto pagare il mutuo etcetc

ma scendi dal pero che tanto sti voti comprati a suon di miliardi dalle tue tasche escono...le stesse della tredicesima...

goditela finche' t'arriva che tanto per la pensione saranno gia' uccelli per diabetici...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2010)

Un finanziere impugnava una pistola :incazzato:

http://www.repubblica.it/scuola/201...ere_impugna_la_pistola-10197055/1/?ref=HREA-1


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un finanziere impugnava una pistola :incazzato:
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/scuola/201...ere_impugna_la_pistola-10197055/1/?ref=HREA-1


alla faccia dei test e degli addestramenti periodici psico-attitudinali....

ma andasse a scaricare le cassette all'ortomercato...insieme a quel questurino che ordinava la carica (non cagato dai sottoposti ad onor del vero) ogni due per tre l'altro giorno...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> lei ci crede... e i sogni si rispettano


Quando una sera tua figlia rientrera' a casa, falle una carezza e dille che e' una carezza de Sterminator....

(altro che er papa...)

ao' ma da chi ha preso?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (14 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma come chissa' come mai?????....forse per te che non segui...
> 
> ao' Scilipoti ha 7 appartamenti pignorati e 200k di debiti, Razzi s'e' fatto pagare il mutuo etcetc
> 
> ...


Parlamo e non ci capiamo. Stiamo bene o male dicendo la stessa cosa. Però per me stè manifestazioni così, PURTROPPO e sottolineo il purtroppo, finiranno nel dimenticatoio fra non meno di due settimane al massimo. Vuoi fare la rivoluzione seria ? Hai due modi: cominci a sparare per davvero, e allora lì a chi tocca non s'ingrugna, o fai come i francesi che uniti mettono un paese in ginocchio. Fino a che si gioca a puntare il dito: è colpa di chi l'ha votato, è colpa di chi non l'ha votato, sò stati loro, non sono stato io....mi dispiace, ma non andiamo da nessuna parte.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Parlamo e non ci capiamo. Stiamo bene o male dicendo la stessa cosa. Però per me stè manifestazioni così, PURTROPPO e sottolineo il purtroppo, finiranno nel dimenticatoio fra non meno di due settimane al massimo. Voi fà la rivoluzione seria ? Hai due modi: cominci a sparare per davvero, e allora lì a chi tocca non s'ingrugna, o fai come i francesi che uniti mettono un paese in ginocchio. Fino a che si gioca a puntare il dito: è colpa di chi l'ha votato, è colpa di chi non l'ha votato, sò stati loro, non sono stato io....mi dispiace, ma non andiamo da nessuna parte.



Ma sei esagerato....sti quattro stronzi, buffoni e con le pezze al culo che ci ritroviamo manco le monetine de Craxi se meritano, figurati le pallottole....

li sopravvaluti....

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Guerriglia urbana nel centro di Roma
> La polizia sta perdendo il controllo
> 
> 
> ...


*Altro video*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jP0PIroLbXE​


----------



## Tubarao (14 Dicembre 2010)

Esagerato dici ? Può essere. Anzi, forse è vero. Però dimmi cosa hanno cambiato i vari movimenti studenteschi nei vari anni. Analizzandoli bene anche alla luce degli anni successivi, onestamente, possono essere considerate come delle battaglie vinte o delle occasioni perdute ? 



			
				Ulrike Marie Meinhof ha detto:
			
		

> "Se uno lancia un sasso, il fatto costituisce reato. Se vengono lanciati  mille sassi, diventa un’azione politica. Se si da fuoco a una macchina,  il fatto costituisce reato. Se invece si bruciano centinaia di  macchine, diventa un’azione politica. La protesta è quando dico che una  cosa non mi sta bene. L’opposizione è quando faccio in modo, che quello  che adesso non mi piace non succeda più”.


Immagino tu sappia chi era costei.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Esagerato dici ? Può essere. Anzi, forse è vero. Però dimmi cosa hanno cambiato i vari movimenti studenteschi nei vari anni. Analizzandoli bene anche alla luce degli anni successivi, onestamente, possono essere considerate come delle battaglie vinte o delle occasioni perdute ?
> 
> 
> 
> Immagino tu sappia chi era costei.


Ma non andartene dietro alle favole....le Brigate rosse non servono....a parte che si sa ormai anche da chi furono volute...ma non da quelli a cui pensi tu che possano servire...

la lotta armata adesso e' inutile, c'e' internet che stacca le palle al potente di turno...lo sputtana ed e' pure peggio...:mrgreen:

Ps: io sono in attesa per es. che salti Formigoni e tutta la sua banda qua....gli stanno arrestando un bel po' di bracci destri e sinistri...per me ormai non manca molto....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (14 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> la lotta armata adesso e' inutile, c'e' internet che stacca le palle al potente di turno...lo sputtana ed e' pure peggio...:mrgreen:


Non inutile. Meglio dire non necessaria. Sicuramente, come giustamente affermi tu, ci sono mezzi molto più potenti per destabilizzare il capetto di turno. Però, mi chiedo pure come mai questo cazzo di paese, in 50 anni e passa di democrazia, sia riuscito a produrre si e no due o tre politici degni di fregiarsi di questo nome.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non inutile. Meglio dire non necessaria. Sicuramente, come giustamente affermi tu, ci sono mezzi molto più potenti per destabilizzare il capetto di turno. Però, mi chiedo pure come mai questo cazzo di paese, in 50 anni e passa di democrazia, sia riuscito a produrre si e no due o tre politici degni di fregiarsi di questo nome.


Intanto la democrazia e' sempre stata bloccata, t'illudi che sia stata e sia piena....

E poi...ingerenze straniere.....mai sentito Operazione Chaos?

ecco, hai la risposta...o almeno una...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (14 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E poi...ingerenze straniere.....mai sentito Operazione Chaos?


Lo vedi, la colpa è sempre dell'altri che sono brutti e cattivi, mica la nostra.

Stermi, tu ed io fondamentalmente la pensiamo allo stesso modo, credo. Però io sposto maggiormente l'attenzione che l'Italia si trova nelle condizioni in cui si trova perchè, chi più o chi meno, siamo un popolo bue e tollerante che fino a che non lo tocchi nelle sue cose, tira a campà e chi si è visto si è visto. Quando come oggi migliaia di ragazzi scendono in piazza, ci spero, ci spero veramente, e davvero faccio il tifo per loro, come l'ho sempre fatto, però, come ti ripeto, fra due settimane è Natale, e di quello che è sucesso oggi non se ne ricorderà nessuno.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2010)

Non entro nel merito della questione politica mi sembrate tutti molto più informati e esperti di me.
Ma da ignorante mi domando come si faccia a chiamare manifestanti un gruppo di ragazzi coperti da passamontagna (perchè se so di aver ragione e di voler manifestare contro una cosa di cui sono d'accordo mi devo coprire il volto????) che diveltono sanpietrini, ribaldano e incendiano cassonetti dell'immondizia e lanciano oggetti contro la polizia.
Dite quello che volete, ci mancherebbe, ma io sono schifata da queste persone. Indignata che ci siano dei giovani che credono che distruggendo e usando la violenza si possa ottenere qualcosa. Che con la SCUSA della manifestazione mettono a ferro e fuoco una città...
Scusate ma secondo me niente giustifica questo atteggiamento.
Niente da dire invece di quelli che in maniera pacifica vogliono far sentire la propria voce e hanno tutte le buone intenzioni di cambiare lo schifo di società in cui viviamo


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2010)

La mia più grande sboronata durante la pantera nel 91, fu attraversare via zamboni a bologna mentre da un lato stava la polizia e dall'altro il blocco degli studenti dietro il cassonetto.
Rai due filma. 
Dentro la giacca in quei giorni viaggiavo con la foto del duce.
Non mi accadde proprio mai nulla di brutto.
Poi beato dal primo piano del bar dello studente, e un sacchetto di patatine e sigaretta mi godevo lo spettacolo.
Alla fine della fiera, tutto il casino fu fatto da gente, estranea al mondo studentesco.
Ah le notti quando la mensa fu trasformata in dormitorio e proiettavano i film di Moana e Cicciolina ai mondiali.
Mah...
Solo voglia di fare casino eh?
So ragazzi eh?
Io mi immagino solo le giornate di merda della polizia costretta a fare certe cose...mah...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWY2aba-xNc&feature=related


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non entro nel merito della questione politica mi sembrate tutti molto più informati e esperti di me.
> Ma da ignorante mi domando *come si faccia a chiamare manifestanti* un gruppo di ragazzi coperti da passamontagna (perchè se so di aver ragione e di voler manifestare contro una cosa di cui sono d'accordo mi devo coprire il volto????) che diveltono sanpietrini, ribaldano e incendiano cassonetti dell'immondizia e lanciano oggetti contro la polizia.
> Dite quello che volete, ci mancherebbe, ma io sono schifata da queste persone. Indignata che ci siano dei giovani che credono che distruggendo e usando la violenza si possa ottenere qualcosa. Che con la SCUSA della manifestazione mettono a ferro e fuoco una città...
> Scusate ma secondo me niente giustifica questo atteggiamento.
> Niente da dire invece di quelli che in maniera pacifica vogliono far sentire la propria voce e hanno tutte le buone intenzioni di cambiare lo schifo di società in cui viviamo


 infatti quelli si chiamano black bloc e nulla c'entrano con i ragazzi che lottano con civiltà spinti da ideali e voglia di fare qualcosa per cambiare .


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti quelli si chiamano black bloc e nulla c'entrano con i ragazzi che lottano con civiltà spinti da ideali e voglia di fare qualcosa per cambiare .


Ma per piacere...
I black block sono solo una banda di buffoni perdigiorno.

Buffoni 
Come i skineads...ecc..ecc...
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_bloc

Vorrei vedere tutta sta gente contro le forze repressive da stato comunista. 
Gente che ha solo voglia di fare casino e rompere i coglioni.
Non hanno nessuna grande ideologia da difendere eh?
Sono come gli esaltati negli stadi...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La mia più grande sboronata durante la pantera nel 91, fu attraversare via zamboni a bologna mentre da un lato stava la polizia e dall'altro il blocco degli studenti dietro il cassonetto.
> Rai due filma.
> *Dentro la giacca in quei giorni viaggiavo con la foto del duce.*
> Non mi accadde proprio mai nulla di brutto.
> ...




Io se fossi in te non ne andrei molto fiero


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti quelli si chiamano black bloc e nulla c'entrano con i ragazzi che lottano con civiltà spinti da ideali e voglia di fare qualcosa per cambiare .


Infatti ma, forse ho sbagliato e non mi riferisco a te, mi sembra che qui quasi si giustificasse questo atteggiamento


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un finanziere impugnava una pistola :incazzato:
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/scuola/201...ere_impugna_la_pistola-10197055/1/?ref=HREA-1





Sterminator ha detto:


> alla faccia dei test e degli addestramenti periodici psico-attitudinali....
> 
> ma andasse a scaricare le cassette all'ortomercato...insieme a quel questurino che ordinava la carica (non cagato dai sottoposti ad onor del vero) ogni due per tre l'altro giorno...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


e invece se avete sentito tutte le Ansa e le dichiarazioni è stato gettato a terra, gli è stato tolta lo scudo e il casco. La pistola è uscita dalla fondita, era legata alla cordicella e lui ha fatto il possibile per tenerla vicina al corpo e impedire che qualcuno potesse usarla

Mi sa che prima di partire a raffica, almeno in questo caso, forse bisognerebbe attendere di sapere come sono andate le cose

Non capisco cosa avrebbe dovuto fare la polizia, restare lì e farsi attaccare da quest delinquenti e lasciare che agissero indisturbati. Mah scusate ma questo osannare alla violenza io continuo a non capirlo


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma per piacere...
> I black block sono solo una banda di buffoni perdigiorno.
> 
> Buffoni
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

Non offendete le vostre intelligenze....

i giochini che fanno alle vostre spalle sono sporchi...sporchissimi...anzi neri....

guardate in questa sequenza l'omino con il giaccone kaki ed il suo sodale con il giaccone a quadri...nonostante la finanza smentisca che fosse un finanziere...

buon divertimento e buonanotte...


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non entro nel merito della questione politica mi sembrate tutti molto più informati e esperti di me.
> Ma da ignorante mi domando *come si faccia a chiamare manifestanti un gruppo di ragazzi coperti da passamontagna (perchè se so di aver ragione e di voler manifestare contro una cosa di cui sono d'accordo mi devo coprire il volto????)* che diveltono sanpietrini, ribaldano e incendiano cassonetti dell'immondizia e lanciano oggetti contro la polizia.
> Dite quello che volete, ci mancherebbe, ma io sono schifata da queste persone. Indignata che ci siano dei giovani che credono che distruggendo e usando la violenza si possa ottenere qualcosa. Che con la SCUSA della manifestazione mettono a ferro e fuoco una città...
> Scusate ma secondo me niente giustifica questo atteggiamento.
> Niente da dire invece di quelli che in maniera pacifica vogliono far sentire la propria voce e hanno tutte le buone intenzioni di cambiare lo schifo di società in cui viviamo


Appunto, mica sono manifestanti, quelli si chiamano "infiltrati" 


1) http://blog.ilgiornale.it/foa/2010/12/14/roma-in-fiamme-chi-vuole-davvero-il-caos/

2) http://anellidifum0.wordpress.com/2...a-piena-di-poliziotti-in-borghese-infiltrati/

3) http://www.megachip.info/tematiche/legalita/5250-stop-al-panico.html

4) http://violapost.wordpress.com/2010...re-con-la-pistola-in-mano-tra-i-manifestanti/


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto, mica sono manifestanti, quelli si chiamano "infiltrati"
> 
> 
> 1) http://blog.ilgiornale.it/foa/2010/12/14/roma-in-fiamme-chi-vuole-davvero-il-caos/
> ...


Mari' sara' pure na' farfalla, pero' abbocca come un pesce che e' un piacere per il sistema...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mari' sara' pure na' farfalla, pero' abbocca come un pesce che e' un piacere per il sistema...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Stermi', come tutta la gente "normale" che sta a casa davanti alla TIBBU" :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi', come tutta la gente "normale" che sta a casa davanti alla TIBBU" :mrgreen:


Pero' poi si meravigliano se uno, dei caramba & C che giocano sporco, non nutre granche' stima ed affetto...

A ZAPPARE!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Io se fossi in te non ne andrei molto fiero


Solo una cosa.
Io non appartenevo a nessun movimento politico.
Dato che ribadivano ogni 3x2 che erano pacifisti e antifascisti, volli prendere le giuste distanze.
Quell'anno, io e pochi altri, avemmo la sessione d'esame salva, perchè anzichè ascoltare i capoccioni che sbandieravano lo sciopero fiscale, io anzichè non pagare le tasse, le versai su un altro conto. Così potei dire: non ho evitato di pagare le tasse: (Evasione), ma le ho pagate e sono ferme lì. (Protesta).
Che poi fummo costretti a fare gli esami in un bar, è un'altra storia, ma da studente lavoratore (fascista), non avevo tempo di passare le giornate con i manifestanti ( poi tutti risultati dalla digos, esponenti extra università, di sinistra).
Se veramente fossero stati seri, mi avrebbero aggredito per quella foto, e invece nessuno mi toccò.
Appunto ero un paria.


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pero' poi si meravigliano se uno, dei caramba & C che giocano sporco, non nutre granche' stima ed affetto...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Dante disse" Nati non foste per viver come bruti ma per seguir virtude e conoscenza" ... 


Stermi'  : http://www.tirrenonews.it/Portale/i...iudice-&catid=109:dentro-la-storia&Itemid=474


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dante disse" Nati non foste per viver come bruti ma per seguir virtude e conoscenza" ...
> 
> 
> Stermi'  : http://www.tirrenonews.it/Portale/i...iudice-&catid=109:dentro-la-storia&Itemid=474


Ahia...mo' tubarao accusera' anche te di scaricare le tue colpe sugli altri...

COMPLOTTISTA!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma io mi dico che certe volte e' meglio vivere nell'ignoranza...se campa sereni...tra sorchiate de grande fratello, quello scemo e raduni ai centri commerciali...vuoi mettere???

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Solo una cosa.
> Io non appartenevo a nessun movimento politico.
> Dato che ribadivano ogni 3x2 che erano pacifisti e antifascisti, volli prendere le giuste distanze.
> Quell'anno, io e pochi altri, avemmo la sessione d'esame salva, perchè anzichè ascoltare i capoccioni che sbandieravano lo sciopero fiscale, io anzichè non pagare le tasse, le versai su un altro conto. Così potei dire: non ho evitato di pagare le tasse: (Evasione), ma le ho pagate e sono ferme lì. (Protesta).
> ...


Va' che sei ancora in tempo visto che insisti....portatela al prossimo raduno di Tradimento etcetc....

non t'illudere che non e' scattata la prescrizione...

jamais...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ahia...mo' tubarao accusera' anche te di scaricare le tue colpe sugli altri...
> 
> COMPLOTTISTA!!!!
> 
> ...



L'ignoranza e' madre della FELICITA' e beatitudine sensuale. -Giordano Bruno-


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2010)

Video gallery > Guerriglia urbana nel centro di Roma

Guerriglia urbana nel centro di Roma

Ecco il *video esclusivo* dal centro delle proteste nel cuore di Roma. Nel giorno in cui Berlusconi salva il governo per soli tre voti, gli studenti scendono in piazza contro il ddl di riforma dell’Università che andrà martedì prossimo in aula al Senato. Dopo i primi attacchi messi in atto in via degli Astalli e in Corso Rinascimento la situazione è degenerata dopo le ore 14.00 quando si è diffusa la notizia della fiducia ottenuta dal Governo. Tra via del Corso e Piazza del Popolo si sono ripetuti gli assalti di un gruppo di circa 5.000 manifestanti. In particolare in via del Babuino centinaia di manifestanti hanno assaltato un contingente dando alle fiamme un veicolo blindato della Guardia di Finanza.
 Servizio di *Enrico Fierro e Giorgio Perluigi,* montaggio* Paolo Dimalio


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21GZTFRLvyk
*


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2010)

*Stermi' capisci???*

*Conflitto d’interessi, Berlusconi incassa 
 la fiducia e i titoli Mediaset volano in borsa

**Il Cavaliere doppiamente felice, salva il suo governo e vola in Piazza Affari. Dopo il voto il titolo è diventato il migliore tra quelli a elevata capitalizzazione*

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2010/12/14/mediaset-dopo-la-fiducia-le-azioni-volano-in-borsa/81927/


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2010)

*Dopo il voto. Il dietro le quinte di Montecitorio*


Subito dopo il voto sulla fiducia al Governo Berlusconi *Ilfattoquotidiano.it* ha chiesto le reazioni ai deputati della maggioranza e dell’opposizione. Esce fuori un affresco tra cronaca politica, colore e momenti di tensione, che connotano bene la nostra classe politica.
 Servizio di *David Perluigi*, montaggio di *Paolo Dimalio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0P0QWeSw2Y
*


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Va' che sei ancora in tempo visto che insisti....portatela al prossimo raduno di Tradimento etcetc....
> 
> non t'illudere che non e' scattata la prescrizione...
> 
> ...


Ma no casso...la usai solo durante la pantera eh?
Ma quale prescrizione...ma cosa stai dicendo su...
Figuriamoci...


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Dopo il voto. Il dietro le quinte di Montecitorio*
> 
> 
> Subito dopo il voto sulla fiducia al Governo Berlusconi *Ilfattoquotidiano.it* ha chiesto le reazioni ai deputati della maggioranza e dell’opposizione. Esce fuori un affresco tra cronaca politica, colore e momenti di tensione, che connotano bene la nostra classe politica.
> ...


Straccioni...pezzenti...morti di fame...:mrgreen:

la spina dorsale manco con un bastone infilato per lo sgnauss  se raddrizza...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2010)

*Puttanparlamento - Marco Travaglio   *
​ 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmXcJzgl99E


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2010)

*Corruzione e libertà*

                 Dicembre 14, 2010 on 7:20 pm​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rdM6XAm1Xw


*“Questa è la grande illusione: che ciò che è vuoto ed è fasullo non possa durare. Non è vero: dura”.*
 La corruzione e l’intimidazione, ancora una volta, sono state le armi decisive. Parlo del voto di fiducia di oggi in parlamento. Fini non è riuscito ad affondare il signor B., che perde la maggioranza, ma - avendo comprato i voti necessari - si risparmia l’umiliazione di essere sfiduciato. Con buona pace dei tanti ingenui che lo davano per finito. Fin quando avrà capacità d’acquisto, tv e un partito personale, con questo losco individuo e con la sua banda dovremo fare i conti. Certo, non potrà restare al governo a lungo con quel margine risicato. Ma il round se l’è aggiudicato lui. La sensazione diffusa è che il voto anticipato, voluto in particolare dalla Lega, si avvicini. E in tal caso - malgrado il fallimento di questo governo e il cumulo di scandali e macerie che ha lasciato sul campo - non è affatto detto che l’alleanza Pdl-Lega non risulti di nuovo vincente. Gli italiani che votano questi due partiti difficilmente cambiano idea. Le radici di tale ostinazione costituiscono la prima causa dell’anomalia italiana. In subordine c’è l’ipotesi dell’allargamento della maggioranza di governo all’Udc di Casini, ritornato centrale. Dall’altra parte, invece, non si muove foglia. L’unica opposizione del mondo che non chiede il voto a gran voce di fronte a un governo fallito e privo di maggioranza, è il Pd. Il cui gruppo dirigente, com’è noto, è fatto dalle stesse persone che hanno storicamente contribuito, per ignavia e incapacità, a questo sfascio. Sono fermi alla proposta di fare un governo istituzionale per la modifica della legge elettorale e la gestione dell’emergenza economica, prima di andare alle urne. Dopo il voto di oggi, una prospettiva del genere sembra meno probabile. Dal canto suo, Di Pietro almeno gliele canta e questo a molti piace e forse basta, ma dovrebbe stare più attento a chi imbarca in parlamento, visto che un paio dei saltafosso decisivi, ancora una volta, li ha nominati lui. Manca un progetto alternativo: questa è la cosa più grave. Di primarie per la scelta del candidato primo ministro, ancora non si parla. Potrebbe vincerle Vendola, e questo fa paura ai capi del Pd. Né si conoscono il perimetro e le idee di una possibile coalizione di centrosinistra. Tutto ciò, mentre la credibilità internazionale del Paese è ridotta a zero, il debito pubblico è alle stelle e mezza Italia protesta perché non ce la fa più. 


http://www.pieroricca.org/2010/12/14/corruzione-in-liberta/



E con questo filmato buonanotte  .


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Corruzione e libertà*
> 
> Dicembre 14, 2010 on 7:20 pm​
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rdM6XAm1Xw
> ...


Marì la storia si ripete eh?
Non ci fu la repubblica delle banane?
Quella di Salò.
A ognuno le proprie responsabilità.
Il Berlusca può godere di un'opposizione potente? No.
Allora continua fino allo spasmo a fare i suoi giochini eh?
Spero come uomo di arrivare alla sua età, ma di non essere così malridotto, da aver perso il senso della realtà....

Debito pubblico?
1936 i conti dell'Italia erano in attivo.
Come mai?


----------



## Tubarao (15 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ahia...mo' tubarao accusera' anche te di scaricare le tue colpe sugli altri...


Aridaje. Dico solo che che a forza di stare qui a dire che Berlusconi è un ladro, Cossiga è un criminale, Andreotti un mafioso e NON FARE ALTRO non serve a una mazza. Lo sappiamo tutti chi sono questi. Non c'è bisogno di gente che me lo ricorda a ogni giro di lancette.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aridaje. Dico solo che che a forza di stare qui a dire che Berlusconi è un ladro, Cossiga è un criminale, Andreotti un mafioso e NON FARE ALTRO non serve a una mazza. Lo sappiamo tutti chi sono questi. Non c'è bisogno di gente che me lo ricorda a ogni giro di lancette.


Veramente io invece sento solo ripetere ad ogni giro di lancette, che Berlusconi non e' un ladro, Cossiga non e' un criminale ed Andreotti non e' mafioso ed infatti avendo sostenitori vanno o sono andati avanti.

Il voto e' inquinato dall'ignoranza o dalla connivenza.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa avrebbe dovuto fare la polizia, restare lì e farsi attaccare da quest delinquenti e lasciare che agissero indisturbati. Mah scusate ma questo osannare alla violenza io continuo a non capirlo


Farfalla, in parte hai ragione: nello specifico bisognerebbe vedere cosa e come è sucesso. Però, come giustamente dice Sterminator, in certe situazioni ci mandano persone che non sono affatto preparate e poi ci scappa il morto, perchè parafrasando il grande Gian Maria Volontè in un _Pugno di Dollari_: *"Quando un cretino con l'estintore incontra un cretino con la pistola, il cretino con l'estintore è un uomo morto". *Un mio amico che ha fatto la leva nei caramba venne mandato, sbarbatello, a fare servizio di sicurezza allo stadio. Il comandante terminò il briefing con un "E ricordate, meglio un processo a un carabiniere vivo che un funerale a un carabiniere morto". Ti sembra una cosa normale ?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Veramente io invece sento solo ripetere ad ogni giro di lancette, che Berlusconi non e' un ladro, Cossiga non e' un criminale ed Andreotti non e' mafioso ed infatti avendo sostenitori vanno o sono andati avanti.
> 
> Il voto e' inquinato dall'ignoranza o dalla connivenza.


Allora sentiamo...chi bisogna votare?
All'ultimo giro fu il trionfo della lega eh?
E sai perchè? Sinistra di cialtroni, Destra di buffoni...almeno la lega, ehm, ha fatto i suoi giochetti da scaltra: messo avanti i buffoni per rappresentazion e messo dietro nelle fila i seri lavoratori. Se guardo alla mia realtà, non sono le rappresentanze politiche a fare la realtà, ma il loro operato.

Forse è dimenticata la lezione dei bei tempi andati cioè di quei politici che tutto sacrificavano al bene superiore eh?
Coppie antitetiche vincenti: penso solo a De Gasperi e Togliatti. Uno che dice all'altro: ehi tienimi buoni gli operai che io tengo buoni i datori di lavoro, ehi, guarda che vado in America a chiedere la carità, tu sai che gli americani non permettono i comunisti al governo, ma stai tranquillo non uso gli americani per farti fuori, tu servi alla causa del popolo italiano.

Così dicasi di Aldo Moro. Tentò il colpaccio, ma fu fatto fuori, proprio dagli amici eh?
Con il risultato di un crapon pelato, pieno di sè stesso: Craxi che fece il benessere del popolo, facendo debiti però. Che nessuno poi ha avuto le palle di pagare.

Me negli anni 80, tutti stavan bene eh?
Chi ha permesso a Berlusca un'ascesa così rapida e in barba a tutto e a tutti?

E il giustiziere della notte...Di Pietro?
Se eri il paladino della giustizia, come mai sei sceso in politica?
Hai ancora sta rivalsa, da te, figlio di povera gente? Ti senti ancora defraudato dalla furbizia dei capitalisti?

Stermì...da dove vieni?
Ma non vedi che il popolo italiano oramai diserta le urne?
Non vedi che mancano i capi?

Da noi questa qui, fa quello che dice e fin'ora non ha sbagliato un colpo.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx2cJ2l3EFs


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Farfalla, in parte hai ragione: nello specifico bisognerebbe vedere cosa e come è sucesso. Però, come giustamente dice Sterminator, in certe situazioni ci mandano persone che non sono affatto preparate e poi ci scappa il morto, perchè parafrasando il grande Gian Maria Volontè in un _Pugno di Dollari_: *"Quando un cretino con l'estintore incontra un cretino con la pistola, il cretino con l'estintore è un uomo morto". *Un mio amico che ha fatto la leva nei caramba venne mandato, sbarbatello, a fare servizio di sicurezza allo stadio. Il comandante terminò il briefing con un "E ricordate, meglio un processo a un carabiniere vivo che un funerale a un carabiniere morto". Ti sembra una cosa normale ?


Per non menzionare come "l'inadatto" Placanica al rientro in caserma fu pure festeggiato....

comunque li' dentro ce stanno pure gli "spostati" che vuoi per fede politica (nera) vuoi per senso d'onnipotenza/impunita' se sentono dei rambo....

tipo lo Spaccarotella che infatti qualche rotella spaccata nella capoccia ce l'ha...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2010)

quei delinquenti non hanno certo giovato ai ragazzi che lottano per il loro avvenire ...e mi riallaccio al post di maso: sicuramente in quei cortei (tolti gli infiltrati ) non ci troverete le teste vuote che rincorrono corona come pietro_il bello,_ ma gente che studia e lavora e ha la volontà e l'energia di potestare vivaddio.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> tipo lo Spaccarotella che infatti qualche rotella spaccata nella capoccia ce l'ha...



Infatti Spaccarotella è un criminale: perchè uno che si mette da una parte all'altra dell'autostrada, in posa plastica stile Rambo per prendere la mira, e tira una revolverata contro una macchina, può essere solo un criminale esaltato. Così come lo erano quelli che andarono alla Diaz. Così come lo sono tanti. Però, Placanica, che ha tirato una revolverata in faccia a Giuliani, per me, era solo uno che non doveva stare lì in quel momento, perchè era solo un cacasotto, solo che lui era un cacasotto con la pistola e Giuliani era un cretino con l'estintore. Secondo te chi vince ?


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora sentiamo...chi bisogna votare?
> All'ultimo giro fu il trionfo della lega eh?
> E sai perchè? Sinistra di cialtroni, Destra di buffoni...almeno la lega, ehm, ha fatto i suoi giochetti da scaltra: messo avanti i buffoni per rappresentazion e messo dietro nelle fila i seri lavoratori. Se guardo alla mia realtà, non sono le rappresentanze politiche a fare la realtà, ma il loro operato.
> 
> ...


Parto dalla fine...

vengo da rifondazione comunista...:mrgreen: 

e quello che ritengo piu' importante e' l'avere lo spirito critico, infatti non buttiamo merda solo su Berluskaz o sul semi-paralitico ma anche sui nostri....a cominciare da quella merda totale di D'alema che inquina/corrompe tutto quello che tocca ed i risultati si vedono...

cosa che non si puo' dire abbiano gli utili idioti dell'altra parte che ingoiano merda a piu' non posso pensando di pasteggiare a champagne e caviale...:mrgreen:

per non parla' dei bovari che votano lega e che quando apriranno gli occhi sara' sempre tardi per loro...basta vedere l'alluvione in terre gestite da secoli dalla lega e sentirsi addossare la causa NELLE NUTRIE CHE DANNEGGIANO GLI ARGINI....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque con il patto siglato all'epoca, quando furono comprati per 70 miliardi (i loro debiti) e che li lega a doppio filo col nano, avremo il vantaggio che se li portera' appresso nelle fogne quando si tirera' lo sciacquone....simul stabunt, simul cadent...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: faccio na pausa scusa...non gliela fo'.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Infatti Spaccarotella è un criminale: perchè uno che si mette da una parte all'altra dell'autostrada, in posa plastica stile Rambo per prendere la mira, e tira una revolverata contro una macchina, può essere solo un criminale esaltato. Così come lo erano quelli che andarono alla Diaz. Così come lo sono tanti. Però, Placanica, che ha tirato una revolverata in faccia a Giuliani, per me, era solo uno che non doveva stare lì in quel momento, perchè era solo un cacasotto, solo che lui era un cacasotto con la pistola e Giuliani era un cretino con l'estintore. Secondo te chi vince ?


Quelli della Diaz, non erano solo singoli esaltati, ma rientranti nel disegno pianificato a tavolino dai vertici, altrimenti non avrebbero simulato la coltellata o non si sarebbero portati le molotov, essendo di solito reazioni in situazioni piu' estemporanee.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quei delinquenti non hanno certo giovato ai ragazzi che lottano per il loro avvenire ...e mi riallaccio al post di maso: sicuramente in quei cortei (tolti gli infiltrati ) non ci troverete le teste vuote che rincorrono corona come pietro_il bello,_ ma gente che studia e lavora e ha la volontà e l'energia di potestare vivaddio.


Ma infatti siano benedette persone che come tua figlia pendono un treno e attraversano l'Italia per andare a protestare, questo sono cose che ogni tanto la fiammella della speranza che forse sotto sotto da questo paese qualcosa di buono riusciamo a tirare fuori.

Poi però mi capita come lo scorso fine settimana, quando sul treno al ritorno da Monaco capito in uno scompartimento adiacente ad un occupato da tre pischelletti punk o punkabbestia o come cavolo si chiamano adesso e non puoi capire la voglia di picchiarli sulle gengive a tutti e tre quando, all'arrivo, uno come me crsciuto a pane e Clash, condito da Siouxsie e The Banshees, bevendo Ramones, ha visto questi tre tirare fuori i loro telefonini Blackberry nuovi e fiammanti, e costosi, e mettersi ad aggiornare il loro stato su facebook. :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mari' sara' pure na' farfalla, pero' abbocca come un pesce che e' un piacere per il sistema...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Mi spiace di non essere intelligente quanto te......


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spiace di non essere intelligente quanto te......


Ma dai tranquilla, l'intelligenza non c'entra...

hai solo dei pre-concetti politici ed i fatti che succedono li vedi distorti dalla tua dissonanza cognitiva.....

tutto qui...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque il tipo con il giubbotto kaki, da ieri sera se stara' kakando sotto de brutto...se scopriranno gli altarini?

http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/2010/12/15/news/dimostrante_o_provocatore_-10221911/?ref=HRER3-1

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quei delinquenti non hanno certo giovato ai ragazzi che lottano per il loro avvenire ...e mi riallaccio al post di maso: sicuramente in quei cortei (tolti gli infiltrati ) non ci troverete le teste vuote che rincorrono corona come pietro_il bello,_ ma gente che studia e lavora e ha la volontà e l'energia di potestare vivaddio.


su questo siamo perfettamente d'accordo:up:
Ma mi sono già pentita di essere intervenuta in questo tread. dovevo capire da subito che o la pensi in un certo modo o sei un analfebeta, ignorante che guarda solo il Grande Fratello.
Scema io che mi aspetto ancora un confronto sereno e un minimo di critica e obiettività.

ovviamente non è rivolto a te


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> su questo siamo perfettamente d'accordo:up:
> Ma mi sono già pentita di essere intervenuta in questo tread. dovevo capire da subito che o la pensi in un certo modo o sei un analfebeta, ignorante che guarda solo il Grande Fratello.
> Scema io che mi aspetto ancora un confronto sereno e un minimo di critica e obiettività.
> 
> *ovviamente non è rivolto a te*


... a chi allora?


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> su questo siamo perfettamente d'accordo:up:
> Ma mi sono già pentita di essere intervenuta in questo tread. dovevo capire da subito che o la pensi in un certo modo o sei un analfebeta, ignorante che guarda solo il Grande Fratello.
> Scema io che mi aspetto ancora un confronto sereno e un minimo di critica e obiettività.
> 
> ovviamente non è rivolto a te


vabbe' ti piace fare la vittima...tipico....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

argomenta invece...

secondo te quello col giubbotto kaki e' un turista?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma dai tranquilla, l'intelligenza non c'entra...
> 
> hai solo dei pre-concetti politici ed i fatti che succedono li vedi distorti dalla tua dissonanza cognitiva.....
> 
> ...


guarda che sono tranquillissima.......
La politica non mi interessa e forse proprio per questo non ho il cervello annebbiato dal colore di uno schieramento politico..


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... a chi allora?


A chi mi tratta come una deficiente senza conoscermi solo perchè non condivido certe idee.

Ma è tipico, sono circondata da persone così........Il rispetto per le idee diverse non è da tutti


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2010)

Antonio Gramsci - Indifferenti



“Odio gli indifferenti. Credo che vivere voglia dire essere partigiani. Chi  vive veramente non può non essere cittadino e partigiano. L’indifferenza è  abulia, è parassitismo, è vigliaccheria, non è vita. Perciò odio gli  indifferenti. 
 L’indifferenza è il peso morto della storia. L’indifferenza opera  potentemente nella storia. Opera passivamente, ma opera. È la fatalità; è ciò su  cui non si può contare; è ciò che sconvolge i programmi, che rovescia i piani  meglio costruiti; è la materia bruta che strozza l’intelligenza. Ciò che  succede, il male che si abbatte su tutti, avviene perché la massa degli uomini  abdica alla sua volontà, lascia promulgare le leggi che solo la rivolta potrà  abrogare, lascia salire al potere uomini che poi solo un ammutinamento potrà  rovesciare. Tra l’assenteismo e l’indifferenza poche mani, non sorvegliate da  alcun controllo, tessono la tela della vita collettiva, e la massa ignora,  perché non se ne preoccupa; e allora sembra sia la fatalità a travolgere tutto e  tutti, sembra che la storia non sia altro che un enorme fenomeno naturale,  un’eruzione, un terremoto del quale rimangono vittime tutti, chi ha voluto e chi  non ha voluto, chi sapeva e chi non sapeva, chi era stato attivo e chi  indifferente. Alcuni piagnucolano pietosamente, altri bestemmiano oscenamente,  ma nessuno o pochi si domandano: se avessi fatto anch’io il mio dovere, se  avessi cercato di far valere la mia volontà, sarebbe successo ciò che è  successo? 
 Odio gli indifferenti anche per questo: perché mi dà fastidio il loro  piagnisteo da eterni innocenti. Chiedo conto a ognuno di loro del come ha svolto  il compito che la vita gli ha posto e gli pone quotidianamente, di ciò che ha  fatto e specialmente di ciò che non ha fatto. E sento di poter essere  inesorabile, di non dover sprecare la mia pietà, di non dover spartire con loro  le mie lacrime. 
 Sono partigiano, vivo, sento nelle coscienze della mia parte già pulsare  l’attività della città futura che la mia parte sta costruendo. E in essa la  catena sociale non pesa su pochi, in essa ogni cosa che succede non è dovuta al  caso, alla fatalità, ma è intelligente opera dei cittadini. Non c’è in essa  nessuno che stia alla finestra a guardare mentre i pochi si sacrificano, si  svenano. Vivo, sono partigiano. Perciò odio chi non parteggia, odio gli  indifferenti”.

_11 febbraio 1917




_:up:​


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> A chi mi tratta come una deficiente senza conoscermi solo perchè non condivido certe idee.
> 
> Ma è tipico, sono circondata da persone così........Il rispetto per le idee diverse non è da tutti




Io ti ho fornito abbastanza materiale per farti una idea di cio ch'e' successo ieri a Roma ... ora spetta a te la parola, il pensiero.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> guarda che sono tranquillissima.......
> *La politica non mi interessa* e forse proprio per questo non ho il cervello annebbiato dal colore di uno schieramento politico..


Strano, pensavo fossi una tosta invece, visto che mi hai accusato di superficialita' quando hai postato l'Ansa...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ma comunque, ti ripeto, secondo te il kaki e' un turista perso perche' c'aveva er Tom Tom scarico o cosa?

Dacci un tuo punto di vista da persona che ha il cervello "sgombro" invece...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (15 Dicembre 2010)

Erano due guardie.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Erano due guardie.


eh gia' un gruppetto, c'e' anche quello con il giubbotto blu che tiene la testa del finanziere in divisa con la pistola per tranquillizzarlo....

in che mani stiamo...


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> su questo siamo perfettamente d'accordo:up:
> Ma mi sono già pentita di essere intervenuta in questo tread. dovevo capire da subito che o la pensi in un certo modo o sei un analfebeta, ignorante che guarda solo il Grande Fratello.
> Scema io che mi aspetto ancora un confronto sereno e un minimo di critica e obiettività.
> 
> ovviamente non è rivolto a te


se ci si pente d'intervenire il fallimento ci comprende tutti perché significa che si da un'idea d'intolleranza e mancanza di rispetto per le idee altrui.
e questo mi spiace molto


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti siano benedette persone che come tua figlia pendono un treno e attraversano l'Italia per andare a protestare, questo sono cose che ogni tanto la fiammella della speranza che forse sotto sotto da questo paese qualcosa di buono riusciamo a tirare fuori.
> 
> Poi però mi capita come lo scorso fine settimana, quando sul treno al ritorno da Monaco capito in uno scompartimento adiacente ad un occupato da tre pischelletti punk o punkabbestia o come cavolo si chiamano adesso e non puoi capire la voglia di picchiarli sulle gengive a tutti e tre quando, all'arrivo, uno come me crsciuto a pane e Clash, condito da Siouxsie e The Banshees, bevendo Ramones, ha visto questi tre tirare fuori i loro telefonini Blackberry nuovi e fiammanti, e costosi, e mettersi ad aggiornare il loro stato su facebook. :rotfl:


sono i figli di coloro i quali sostengono che bisogna mettergli  sul tavolo le proprie fragilità lasciandoli allo sbando.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Antonio Gramsci - Indifferenti
> Odio gli indifferenti anche per questo: perché mi dà fastidio il loro piagnisteo da eterni innocenti. Chiedo conto a ognuno di loro del come ha svolto il compito che la vita gli ha posto e gli pone quotidianamente, di ciò che ha fatto e specialmente di ciò che non ha fatto.


Odio chi in continuazione strilla a gran voce "Governo Ladro", e poi se il tabaccaio si sbaglia a darti il resto delle sigarette e ti ritrovi con 5 euro in più te ne stai zitto. Odio chi davanti alle macchinette del caffè sciorina il suo anti Berlusconismo e poi: "Oh guarda, qualcuno si è dimenticato la chiavetta della macchinetta del caffè, oh è piena, dai offro il caffè a tutti". Odio il "Siete tutti razzisti di merda", ma quell'africana con il bambino piccolo in braccio si è fatta tutto il viaggio reggendosi all'apposito sostegno. Odio "Andreotti Mafioso", ma davanti a una rumena che piange il marito morente nella metropolitana di Napoli io scappo, mica sò fesso, e poi comunque i rumeni me stanno sulle palle. Odio "Berlusconi con le minorenni" e poi sulla Salaria a Roma la sera non si cammina. Odio "Guarda il bastardo con la villa ai Caraibi" e poi "Quest'estate in vacanza vado a Cuba e me le scopo tutte". 

Quindi caro Gramsci, per fortuna che sei morto, perchè forse oggi con questa ceppa che te ne andavi a fare il partigiano in montagna, forse avresti preso pure tu il primo volo per Cuba. 


Aahhh..dimenticavo....sono comunista anche io.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Strano, pensavo fossi una tosta invece, visto che mi hai accusato di superficialita' quando hai postato l'Ansa...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ma comunque, ti ripeto, secondo te il kaki e' un turista perso perche' c'aveva er Tom Tom scarico o cosa?
> 
> ...


Un poliziotto deficiente? Può essere! Da prendere a mazzate
Uno che finge di essere un poliziotto deficiente? Può essere. Da prendere a mazzate comunque.
Il qualunque caso quelli erano dei deficienti. E questo è quello che ribadisco dall'inizio. In nessun post ho detto che i poliziotti agiscano sempre nel modo migliore. Tu invece sembra che godi a vedere che prendono mazzate.
Ma questo non significa che tutti fossero poliziotti ma ovviamente tu sei sicuro che tutti quei deficienti che hanno combinato quei casini lo fossero!!
Io no....ma quello che ha certezze e conosce la unica e sola verità sei tu


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se ci si pente d'intervenire il fallimento ci comprende tutti perché significa che si da un'idea d'intolleranza e mancanza di rispetto per le idee altrui.
> e questo mi spiace molto


Non posso pigiarti...
:up:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un poliziotto deficiente? Può essere! Da prendere a mazzate
> Uno che finge di essere un poliziotto deficiente? Può essere. Da prendere a mazzate comunque.
> Il qualunque caso quelli erano dei deficienti. E questo è quello che ribadisco dall'inizio. In nessun post ho detto che i poliziotti agiscano sempre nel modo migliore. Tu invece sembra che godi a vedere che prendono mazzate.
> Ma questo non significa che tutti fossero poliziotti ma ovviamente tu sei sicuro che tutti quei deficienti che hanno combinato quei casini lo fossero!!
> Io no....ma quello che ha certezze e conosce la unica e sola verità sei tu


Boh? Per me la fai troppo semplice....

c'e' una enorme differenza se la violenza e' provocata da organi ed apparati DELLO STATO rispetto a semplici teppisti...

se gia' qua ti areni, io passo ma non e' per cattiveria...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Boh? Per me la fai troppo semplice....
> 
> c'e' una enorme differenza se la violenza e' provocata da organi ed apparati DELLO STATO rispetto a semplici teppisti...
> 
> ...


Ah adesso passi........
non c'è differenza la violenza è violenza e va sempre punita. 
Io non faccio distinzioni...
Io ieri sera ero allibita nel vedere una città che io adoro come Roma messa a ferro e fuoco da dei delinquenti chiunque fossero.
E soprattutto dispiaciuto che degli studenti che volevano manifestare in maniera pacifica siano stati offuscati da degli IDIOTI


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah adesso passi........
> non c'è differenza la violenza è violenza e va sempre punita.
> Io non faccio distinzioni...
> Io ieri sera ero allibita nel vedere una città che io adoro come Roma messa a ferro e fuoco da dei delinquenti chiunque fossero.
> E soprattutto dispiaciuto che degli studenti che volevano manifestare in maniera pacifica siano stati offuscati da degli IDIOTI


E passo si, perche' si da' sempre per scontato che l'interlocutore conosca almeno "i fondamentali"....

evidentemente tu hai un concetto di democrazia piu' sudamericana, occhio pero' a non essere menata un domani dai tuoi paladini della democrazia...:mrgreen:

il mio dire s'intende col tuo sentire?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E passo si, perche' si da' sempre per scontato che l'interlocutore conosca almeno "i fondamentali"....
> 
> evidentemente tu hai un concetto di democrazia piu' sudamericana, occhio pero' a non essere menata un domani dai tuoi paladini della democrazia...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


io continuo a pensare a pasolini e al fatto che anche da quella parte ci sono padri di famiglia che devono spesso vedersela con teste calde . avranno anche scelto loro il lavoro ma bisogna poi vedere anche lì le opportunità che la vita gli ha dato.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E passo si, perche' si da' sempre per scontato che l'interlocutore conosca almeno "i fondamentali"....
> 
> evidentemente tu hai un concetto di democrazia piu' sudamericana, occhio pero' a non essere menata un domani dai tuoi paladini della democrazia...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Mi scuso se la mia preparazione non è adeguata al tuo livello di conoscenza per non parlare della mia cultura ed  intelligenza.
Continua a discutere da solo o con chi la pensa come te così non corri il rischio che qualcuno possa contraddirti. 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: queste le metto solo perchè mi sembra ti piacciono molto


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> io continuo a pensare a pasolini e al fatto che *anche da quella parte ci sono padri di famiglia che devono spesso vedersela con teste calde* . avranno anche scelto loro il lavoro ma bisogna poi vedere anche lì le opportunità che la vita gli ha dato.



Ma questo e' chiaro  mica nella chiesa ci sono solo preti pedofili e puttanieri  ... il virus del male e' ovunque :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma questo e' chiaro  mica nella chiesa ci sono *solo preti pedofili e puttanieri*  ... il virus del male e' ovunque :mrgreen:


 ..dici:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> io continuo a pensare a pasolini e al fatto che anche da quella parte ci sono padri di famiglia che devono spesso vedersela con teste calde . avranno anche scelto loro il lavoro ma bisogna poi vedere anche lì le opportunità che la vita gli ha dato.


Mine' qua non stiamo processando indistintamente chi fa ordine pubblico in strada, ma certe pedine ed i pezzi grossi che le muovono....

ma i filmati di genova ove pseudo black block facevano la spola con i motorini con i reparti per prendere ordini, tu li hai visti?

e come mai caricavano le famiglie e le vecchiette mentre gli altri agivano indisturbati?

ma dai, qua stiamo all'abc...

A parte poi che l'Italia attuale o recente non e' come quella uscita dal dopoguerra sostanzialmente contadina, adesso so' piu' studiati...:mrgreen:...hanno altre chances....se accettano per una certa comodita' gli schemi e gli ambienti militari o paramilitari, devono prendersi il bello ed il brutto, pure le scazzottate del fuoco amico che non risconosci al volo....:mrgreen:

PERO' IO CITTADINO DELLE ISTITUZIONI MI DEVO FIDARE, CAZZO!:mrgreen:

oseno' dovete giustificare il clima di andarli a prendere dopo, casa per casa, uno alla volta...

ti pare democratico?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mine' qua non stiamo processando indistintamente chi fa ordine pubblico in strada, ma certe pedine ed i pezzi grossi che le muovono....
> 
> ma i filmati di genova ove pseudo black block facevano la spola con i motorini con i reparti per prendere ordini, tu li hai visti?
> 
> ...


 io ero , sono a genova.
l'ho già raccontato ...la polizia personalmente mi ha protetto dai fatidici black bloc e ha protetto la mia attività.
poi è successo quello che sai e che non si può che condannare in modo assoluto.
che si debbano prendere il bello e il brutto è relativo a cos'è il brutto e soprattutto dalla persona che porta quella divisa.
come sai , io ieri avevo mia figlia là in mezzo e condivido le sue idee ...ma mai l'avrei appoggiata se avesse acceso solo un cerino contro un bene altrui o avesse gettato una pietra contro un poliziotto.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ero , sono a genova.
> l'ho già raccontato ...la polizia personalmente mi ha protetto dai fatidici black bloc e ha protetto la mia attività.
> poi è successo quello che sai e che non si può che condannare in modo assoluto.
> che si debbano prendere il bello e il brutto è relativo a cos'è il brutto e soprattutto dalla persona che porta quella divisa.
> come sai , io ieri avevo mia figlia là in mezzo e condivido le sue idee ...ma mai l'avrei appoggiata se avesse acceso solo un cerino contro un bene altrui o avesse gettato una pietra contro un poliziotto.


oh ecco, pero' io non posso lasciare che sia il caso a farmi ritrovare davanti un tutore dell'ordine retto o spostato alla stregua della lotteria di quando ti devono operare in ospedale.

Un parente sballato di cervello peggio di lui lo si ritrova sempre sulla propria strada...

e via per mille nuove avventure...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi scuso se la mia preparazione non è adeguata al tuo livello di conoscenza per non parlare della mia cultura ed  intelligenza.
> Continua a discutere da solo o con chi la pensa come te così non corri il rischio che qualcuno possa contraddirti.
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: queste le metto solo perchè mi sembra ti piacciono molto


a me pare che il focus del mio discorso sia limpido, ma capisco che entri in conflitto con chi ha una concezione sudamericana della democrazia ed una tolleranza a molla di mutanda e solo per gli oppositori di pensiero...

neh, farfalli'?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2010)

* POLEMICHE DOPO GLI INCIDENTI *

 

*Pd: c'erano infiltrati. 26 arresti
L'uomo con la pala  - foto  - video
*

* Videoracconto scontri  / Il giorno dopo 
Le immagini inedite su internet 1  - 2*

I gravissimi scontri di ieri a Roma. Il Comune si costituisce parte civile, la procura chiede la convalida dei fermi. Sul web foto e filmati. La polizia: "Nessun provocatore". Maroni: "Rispondo in Parlamento" _di GIUSEPPE FERRANTE
_
VIDEOCONFRONTOBattaglia negli stessi luoghi del '77
Finanziere aggredito impugna la pistola 
I luoghi: via del Corso / P.za del Popolo / Lungotevere / Palazzo Madama TUTTI I VIDEO TUTTE LE FOTO
Violenza annunciata _di GIUSEPPE D'AVANZO_
Blog Siti studenti: "No violenza" -SPECIALE PROTESTE






Io aspetto cosa dira' Maroni alle Camere  .


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2010)

l'unica cosa...
ero a telefono con mia figlia e discutevamo appunto dei poliziotti e del fatto che le dicevo che più di cinquanta erano finiti all'ospedale ...mi faceva notare che loro certamente ci vanno mentre tanti ragazzi le manganellate se le sono tenute e da questo punto di vista il confronto è un po' impari.
ne ha visti molti feriti ..(di ragazzi)a dire la verità


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> * POLEMICHE DOPO GLI INCIDENTI *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E che vuoi che dica un condannato per aver morso ad un polpaccio un poliziotto in una perquisizione a via Bellerio e che mo' se ritrova capo loro???

Manco in Burundi...senza offesa per il Burundi...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

in che mani siamo...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a me pare che il focus del mio discorso sia limpido, ma capisco che entri in conflitto con chi ha una concezione sudamericana della democrazia *ed una tolleranza a molla di mutanda e solo per gli oppositori di pensiero...*
> 
> neh, farfalli'?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E che vuoi che dica un condannato per aver morso ad un polpaccio un poliziotto in una perquisizione a via Bellerio e che mo' se ritrova capo loro???
> 
> Manco in Burundi...senza offesa per il Burundi...
> 
> ...


Appunto Stermi', appunto


----------



## Tubarao (15 Dicembre 2010)

Vabbè le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Secondo voi, come se ne esce da stà cosa ? Non me dite: con il voto, perchè col vuoto cosmico che stà dall'altra parte la vedo grigia.


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Secondo voi, come se ne esce da stà cosa ? Non me dite: con il voto, perchè col vuoto cosmico che stà dall'altra parte la vedo grigia.



... e tu tomo tomo e cacchio cacchio hai una soluzione in tasca? :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Secondo voi, come se ne esce da stà cosa ?


Con promozioni e trasferimenti a gogo'....

vedi il questore di Milano in servizio nel periodo della nipote di Mubarak di fine maggio...:mrgreen: dov'e' finito a luglio?....alla presidenza del consiglio...toh che combinasiun'....:mrgreen:

e Brutti Liberati e' un'altra combinasiun che il 6 giugno sia diventato siuper procuretor all'UNANIMITA' e bacio in bocca con lingua carpiata?

ma che ce stamo a pettina' le bambole pelate?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (15 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e tu tomo tomo e cacchio cacchio hai una soluzione in tasca? :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


Pagina due. Ultimo Post. Ore 17:10.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pagina due. Ultimo Post. Ore 17:10.


none...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (15 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> none...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Lo vedi Marì ? Dice che non se pò fà......

Me dispiace, tocca continuare a linkare siti con articoli su quanto è infame il nano e continuare a battibeccarci l'un l'altro su un forum....

Io, senza sapè nè legge e nè scrive, tomo tomo cacchio cacchio, quasi quasi seguo Gramsci a Cuba 

Magari nel frattempo qualcuno se ne esce con la soluzione sua, intanto però, almeno, m'abbronzo.


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCmmqoJ0ez8



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Tubarao (15 Dicembre 2010)

Giuda è stato l'apostolo fondamentale, ricordatelo.

Senza di lui niente tradimento, senza tradimento niente processo, senza processo niente crocifissione, e senza crocifissione, quel pover'omo, per 33 anni, avrebbe solo perso tempo.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Giuda è stato l'apostolo fondamentale, ricordatelo.
> 
> Senza di lui niente tradimento, senza tradimento niente processo, senza processo niente crocifissione, e senza crocifissione, quel pover'omo, per 33 anni, avrebbe solo perso tempo.


Ciumbia che bei tempi, quando i traditori s'impiccavano pure da soli...

mo' pensa a ieri....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2010)

*Piazza Navona 29 10 2008*

Chi sono gli infiltrati? La polizia, le forze dell'ordine li conosce molllto bene ​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LItCDanmVDA


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ib_T77uNi4s


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TeUNgcl_YE



furono picchiati anche ragazzini/e ​


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Giuda è stato l'apostolo fondamentale, ricordatelo.
> 
> Senza di lui niente tradimento, senza tradimento niente processo, senza processo niente crocifissione, e senza crocifissione, quel pover'omo, per 33 anni, avrebbe solo perso tempo.


Però due cose: quel verbo, poteva tradursi come, consegnare a:
Da come si sono svolti i fatti abbiamo:
1) Giuda Iscariota, il più istruito tra gli apostoli, un idealista, convinto che Cristo si sarebbe messo d'accordo con i farisei, lui era uno zelota. Come dire, quando consegnerò Cristo lui mostrerà a loro che è il Messia, liberandoci dal gioco di Roma.
2) Giuda fu solo un tra (tramite attraverso) dere ( da ducere)..
3) Poi Giuda vede appunto che Cristo non fa come lui Giuda avrebbe sperato.
Si dispera e si uccide.

Penso comunque che questo:
la Gloria di Giuseppe Berto, sia uno dei libri più belli che abbia mai letto: Il Vangelo visto dagli occhi di Giuda.


"La Gloria" di Giuseppe Berto
"Sognavo un romanzo ambizioso e bellissimo e l'ho scritto pensando ai giovani e a tutti coloro che non credono in Dio, ma sentono l'angoscia di non crederci". (G. Berto)


“Lascia parlare i libri” ho pensato. Ho dato loro uno sguardo e “La Gloria” di Giuseppe Berto mi ha risposto. Sul retro della copertina leggo: “La storia di un tradimento compiuto per amore, in intima complicità con la vittima, duemila anni fa. Un romanzo che riflette le contraddizioni, la violenza, il disperato bisogno di trascendenza dei nostri giorni e della nostra generazione.”
All’interno, una dedica: per il mio diciottesimo compleanno. Cerco di ricordaremolti anni sono passati, ma sono convinta che il messaggio, ad una umanità spesso sconcertata, delusa, in cerca di una guida, possa essere ancora attuale; è un libro che ho consigliato, di certo mi ha dato emozioni forti questa interpretazione della vicenda di Giuda, del mistero del male e della morte che essa solleva.
Conosciamo un Giuda giovane, forte e coraggioso, che interroga e cerca con impazienza “qualche barlume di rivelazione, segni sottili” che gli indichino la presenza del Messia. L’incontro con il Battezzatore lo infiamma: forse l’Unto non ha ancora preso coscienza della propria potenza. Tutta la notte interroga l’Eterno: “Sono io l’Atteso?” Ma l’Eterno è silenzio. Scoprirà che il Messia è un altro e ne ripercorre la vita (sembra un Vangelo apocrifo) con toni, a volte, da psicoanalisi, che fanno sorridere.
Nella narrazione di fatti avvenuti al tempo di Gesù, si avverte presto una voce moderna che ha letto Marx e Engels, Freud, Heiddeger e Reich e che determina una nuova religiosità. Giuda è l’uomo che vive per la morte, la propria e quella di Gesù, che lo accoglie con il compito pubblico di tesoriere, ma con quello segreto di tradirlo, quando avrà bisogno di morte. Ciò che afferma è che la morte è l’essenza stessa del Cristianesimo e che “all’origine dei prodigi c’è sempre il male”. Giuda compie con il tradimento un ultimo dovere d’amore, pagando con la dannazione un atto per cui era stato predestinato dalle Scritture.

“Morimmo press’a poco alla stessa ora, Tu crocifisso sul Golgota, io poco lontano, impiccandomi, dicono, ad un albero di fico – sarà poi vero ch’era un fico: è uno degli alberi meno adatti per impiccarcisi – esemplificando un peccato – si chiama impenitenza finale – cui pare si debba negare misericordia. Ignominiosa conclusione. Invece la Tua morte sulla croce, che nelle intenzioni di coloro che Ti volevano morto doveva essere non meno ignominiosa, divenne, un po’ alla volta, apoteosi. [] Così l’umanità è ancora qui, a penare tra il dolore di vivere e l’angoscia di morire, ma Tu sei chiamato l’Agnello di Dio, Redentore, Salvatore, mentre io porto un nome che vuol dire tradimento. Nella nostra vicenda, dove tutti i manichei di tutti i tempi hanno trovato conforto, Tu sei la luce e io sono la tenebra: abbiamo confortato innumerevoli crudeltà e ingiustizie. Non è possibile che la tenebra sia soltanto tenebra – né forse la luce soltanto luce – ma siccome gli uomini sembra non possano fare a meno di crudeltà e ingiustizie, io continuo ad essere la tenebra: colui che tradì, che lo consegnò ai suoi nemici, intorno al quale non si sprecano molte parole. Su Te, invece, sono state scritte fin troppe cose, formulate fin troppe ipotesi, sicchè ognuno Ti ha visto – e Ti vede – a modo suo, sostenendosi a Te nel bene e nel male, pace e guerra, rettitudine e furberia, povertà e ricchezza. Di Te si sono serviti – e si servono – per costituire fraternità e tirannie, per celebrare e perseguitare, soccorrere e infierire. Quanti Tuoi seguaci hanno dimenticato che, per te, operare con giustizia – e amore – non è mai stato fine, ma via per arrivare a collocarsi, quando avverrà l’adempimento, nel regno dei cieli?”


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi sono gli infiltrati? La polizia, le forze dell'ordine li conosce molllto bene ​
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LItCDanmVDA
> 
> 
> ...


I quali potevano benissimo stare a casa loro...e studiare.
Non sanno neppure loro perchè protestano... .invece di andare a farsi massacrare eh?


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *I quali potevano benissimo stare a casa loro...e studiare.*
> Non sanno neppure loro perchè protestano... .invece di andare a farsi massacrare eh?


  certo ... da bravi qualunquisti affermare che la politica non li riguarda e dedicarsi ai provini per diventare tronisti, veline e concorrenti del grande fratello.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo ... da bravi qualunquisti affermare che la politica non li riguarda e dedicarsi ai provini per diventare tronisti, veline e concorrenti del grande fratello.


Ho detto studiare, non stare a casa davanti alla tv:
Ma se mia figlia torna con la testa rotta da una manifestazione ho solo una cosa da dirle: " Ti ho forse mandato io?"
O le cose si fanno seriamente, o si fa meno di farle.
Cavoli Minerva...vorrei chiedere a tutti i ragazzi che andarono a Genova: " Spiegatemi cos'è la globalizzazione, cos'è il G8" e sentire cosa mi rispondono...
Le persone vanno a far casino e non sanno neanche per cosa...


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho detto studiare, non stare a casa davanti alla tv:
> Ma se mia figlia torna con la testa rotta da una manifestazione ho solo una cosa da dirle: " Ti ho forse mandato io?"
> O le cose si fanno seriamente, o si fa meno di farle.
> Cavoli Minerva...vorrei chiedere a tutti i ragazzi che andarono a Genova: " Spiegatemi cos'è la globalizzazione, cos'è il G8" e sentire cosa mi rispondono...
> Le persone vanno a far casino e non sanno neanche per cosa...


 forse sei tu che parli senza conoscerli. *nonostante* certi genitori esistono ragazzi in gamba , preparati e di buona volontà.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Dicembre 2010)

Allora, pare che il kazzone col giubbotto kaki, sia un minorenne di sinistra....pero':

Ma perche' nnun l'avete menato come all'artri, quanno s'esibiva o quanno l'avete pijato"??.....ma quanno l'avete  pijato????

Si' l'avevamo pijato subbito e cia' detto da esse minorenne....E COLLEGA....

Vabbe' ve stava a cojona'...capirai che novita'....:mrgreen:

Si ma, perche' poi dopo lo sputtanamento ed il pressing mediatico, la questura ha detto che l'avevate identificato ma  ERA IRREPERIBILE ED ATTIVAMENTE RICERCATO?

Ao', ma nun l'avevate pijato subbito? Avemo visto er video.. v'ha fatto fessi????Gajardo....:mrgreen:

Ah ma poi l'avemo ripjato...ao' con noi nun se scherza sai?
Ciavemo due ministri sotto cosi' (..)anzi cosi' (....................)

Eh mo' ar tipo che je fate?

Nun te preoccupa' e' minorenne.C'e' gia' chi l'aspetta de fori....

Bene, bravi, bissssse...mo' semo piu' tranquilli...notte signor questurino...







:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (16 Dicembre 2010)

*Stermi'*

Leggi qua:

http://crisis.blogosfere.it/2010/12...infiltrati-a-loro-insaputa-parte-seconda.html

e qua:

http://crisis.blogosfere.it/2010/12...o-nellaltra-la-scoperta-degli-infiltrati.html

:singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Leggi qua:
> 
> http://crisis.blogosfere.it/2010/12...infiltrati-a-loro-insaputa-parte-seconda.html
> 
> ...


Mari', non c'e' nessuna sputtanata palese...rassegnamoci:mrgreen:

E' normale che uno stronzetto appena fermato e che sta per salire sul cellulare, si preoccupi di dare un ordine per far requisire la telecamera che lo sta immortalando.

Ao' er papi se lo vede, je leva la paghetta...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

stimmerd'...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I quali potevano benissimo stare a casa loro...e studiare.
> Non sanno neppure loro perchè protestano... .invece di andare a farsi massacrare eh?





OH CONTE!!!!!!


Con tutto il bene che ti voglio eh........ ma a volte ne scrivi di stronzate!! 


Il diritto a protestare è sacro!!!

Io i miei figli me li sono portati con me in manifestazione diverse volte! ma che dici... stare a casa a studiare??? ma ti rendi conto di cosa ci stanno combinando??? e se non protestiamo cosa facciamo? eh?


----------



## Tubarao (16 Dicembre 2010)

Comunque, poco ma sicuro, se fosse passata la Sfiducia....a Roma ci sarebbe scappato il morto.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque, poco ma sicuro, se fosse passata la Sfiducia....a Roma ci sarebbe scappato il morto.


Fa sempre comodo....Kossiga docet!

li mejo mortacci sua, spero solo che l'inferno esista veramente...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (16 Dicembre 2010)

*Roma, tutti scarcerati i 23 fermati


.
*​


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> OH CONTE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Con tutto il bene che ti voglio eh........ ma a volte ne scrivi di stronzate!!
> ...


AH perchè secondo te, o secondo voi, quella di Roma è stata una protesta seria? Fatta come si deve? Con tutti i carismi? Con il giusto spazio dato agli studenti? Con la giusta protezione di chi era lì pacifico? 
O non è stato solo che un immenso casin? 
Cavoli so anch' io che la polizia da di matto eh...

Certo che il diritto a protestare è sacro...
ma che si protesti in maniera efficente ed efficace...XD...

Vero il Duce era potentissimo.
Ma fu l'Italia che nonostante la fame, si mise in sciopero, a decretare la fine del fascismo eh?
Poi cominciò la resistenza armata...ma prima ci furono gli scioperi.
E scioperare in un regime denota avere palle di acciaio...

Non stanno combinando assolutamente nulla. Vedrai nulla.
Gira e rigira la minestra è sempre quella, e noi sempre pronti a pagare e riforndere il danno.
La politica è fatta così.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AH perchè secondo te, o secondo voi, quella di Roma è stata una protesta seria? Fatta come si deve? Con tutti i carismi? Con il giusto spazio dato agli studenti? Con la giusta protezione di chi era lì pacifico?
> O non è stato solo che un immenso casin?
> Cavoli so anch' io che la polizia da di matto eh...
> 
> ...


Conte solo la mignotta minorenne Ruby del tuo idolo, CI e' costata di piu' dei danni romani...a meno che tu credi che i 370K dati alla mignottella siano usciti dal cc di papi...:mrgreen:

occhio che tra due settimane e' Natale...hai gia' fatto la letterina a Gesu' Bambino?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Conte solo la mignotta minorenne Ruby del tuo idolo, CI e' costata di piu' dei danni romani...a meno che tu credi che i 370K dati alla mignottella siano usciti dal cc di papi...:mrgreen:
> 
> occhio che tra due settimane e' Natale...hai gia' fatto la letterina a Gesu' Bambino?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Quale mio idolo?
Io non ho idoli...
Pian con le parole stermi....
Per me Berlusca è solo un furbino, certo farà indignare molte persone, ma intanto lui è in cima e divide ed impera eh?
Come imbonitore non lo batte nessuno...
Ma come hai visto finisce sempre col litigare con gli amici eh?
Basta che un amico, non faccia più come dice lui, e allora non è più suo amico eh? Non è un bravo amico.
Se tu guardi quel documentario stilato dagli americani si evincono due cose:
Noi siamo scemi a berci tutto quello che lui ci ha donato, dai tempi di drive in, ma dall'altro riconoscono tutti in lui la capacità di darla a bere eh?
Come venditore, quello vende aria fritta perfino alla vanna marchi eh?

Avendo molto denaro, berlusca, ha sempre potuto comprare.
Non si può negare che abbia cercato di avere validi collaboratori, non politici, come Tremonti, che sa fare benissimo il suo lavoro. 
La legge Tremonti, nel 1995, fu una vera toccasana per gli imprenditori.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quale mio idolo?
> Io non ho idoli...
> Pian con le parole stermi....
> Per me Berlusca è solo un furbino, certo farà indignare molte persone, ma intanto lui è in cima e divide ed impera eh?
> ...


Sostieni la lega che sostiene il nano = sei complice...

n'do scappi?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

tremonti...pfuif...sai che ha inventato anche la truffa dell'8x1000?

sai come funziona la truffa?si?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sostieni la lega che sostiene il nano = sei complice...
> 
> n'do scappi?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Mai sostenuto la lega, nè denigrato la lega.
Come tutte le cose ha i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti.
Sul federalismo fiscale, perchè no?
A noi veneti, verrebbero gli stessi vantaggi di cui godono gli amici trentini e friulani.
Tanto è vero che paesi come Asiago, o Cortina d'Ampezzo, farebbero le carte false per passare in Trentino Alto Adige.

Mi pare comunque che la lega, da 4 deficenti, malorganizzati ha raggiunto voglia o non voglia degli obiettivi.

Stermì, io sono uomo di destra.
Il mio politico preferito è Gianfranco Fini.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mai sostenuto la lega, nè denigrato la lega.
> Come tutte le cose ha i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti.
> Sul federalismo fiscale, perchè no?
> A noi veneti, verrebbero gli stessi vantaggi di cui godono gli amici trentini e friulani.
> ...


Ma quali meriti ha la lega...su quali basi storiche e' fondata?

Il semi paralitico che se' beccato l'ictus trombando con la Luisa Corna ad un raduno e che poi il suo entourage ha portato in ospedale a Varese per non farlo sapere alla moglie aggravandogli il danno, e' sempre stato un fallito....

dichiaro' di aver avuto una botta de cultura quando si diplomo' ALLA SCUOLA RADIO ELETTRA....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

per anni, salutava la moglie ( la prima) la mattina e con la valigetta da dottore diceva che andava a lavorare all'ospedale...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ha fatto due finte feste di laurea....e quando la moglie ha scoperto che non era dottore l'ha sfankulato...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

il federalismo e' fumo negli occhi e se si andasse al voto la base che non vede l'ora di sfankulare il nano e le sue mignotte, mandera' a cagare anche il senatur visto che firmarono il patto davanti al notaio....percio' temporeggiano...i voti del giro prima erano solo voti temporanei di protesta....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

vabbe' su Fini stendo un velo pietoso perche' il morto e' ancora caldo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (16 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma quali meriti ha la lega...su quali basi storiche e' fondata?
> 
> Il semi paralitico che se' beccato l'ictus trombando con la Luisa Corna *NO!  *ad un raduno e che poi il suo entourage l'ha portato in ospedale a Varese per non farlo sapere alla moglie aggravandogli il danno, e' sempre stato un fallito....
> 
> ...




Povero Fini, dopo tutto sto tempo con il "nano" ancora non ha imparato nulla: 
http://blog.libero.it/romoloricapito/9159026.html

http://indiscrezioni.wordpress.com/...o-la-casa-di-monaco-lo-scandalo-tocca-la-rai/


----------



## Sterminator (16 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Povero Fini, dopo tutto sto tempo con il "nano" ancora non ha imparato nulla:
> http://blog.libero.it/romoloricapito/9159026.html
> 
> http://indiscrezioni.wordpress.com/...o-la-casa-di-monaco-lo-scandalo-tocca-la-rai/


1) Aggiungici anche due pastiglie de viagra al cel'hoduro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

2)lo disse la moglie in un'intervista che riporto' Stella in un suo libro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

3)eh gia'...

4)no comment...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2010)

*saviano*

*Roberto Saviano per "**la Repubblica**"*
Chi ha lanciato un sasso alla manifestazione di Roma lo ha lanciato contro i movimenti di donne e uomini che erano in piazza, chi ha assaltato un bancomat lo ha fatto contro coloro che stavano manifestando per dimostrare che vogliono un nuovo paese, una nuova classe politica, nuove idee.
Ogni gesto violento è stato un voto di fiducia in più dato al governo Berlusconi. I caschi, le mazze, i veicoli bruciati, le sciarpe a coprire i visi: tutto questo non appartiene a chi sta cercando in ogni modo di mostrare un'altra Italia.
I passamontagna, i sampietrini, le vetrine che vanno in frantumi, sono le solite, vecchie reazioni insopportabili che nulla hanno a che fare con la molteplicità dei movimenti che sfilavano a Roma e in tutta Italia martedì. Poliziotti che si accaniscono in manipolo, sfogando su chi è inciampato rabbia, frustrazione e paura: è una scena che non deve più accadere. Poliziotti isolati sbattuti a terra e pestati da manipoli di violenti: è una scena che non deve più accadere.
__*Scontri a Roma GMT per Dagospia *
Se tutto si riduce alla solita guerra in strada, questo governo ha vinto ancora una volta. Ridurre tutto a scontro vuol dire permettere che la complessità di quelle manifestazioni e così le idee, le scelte, i progetti che ci sono dietro vengano raccontate ancora una volta con manganelli, fiamme, pietre e lacrimogeni. Bisognerà organizzarsi, e non permettere mai più che poche centinaia di idioti egemonizzino un corteo di migliaia e migliaia di persone. Pregiudicandolo, rovinandolo.
Scrivo questa lettera ai ragazzi, molti sono miei coetanei, che stanno occupando le università, che stanno manifestando nelle strade d'Italia. Alle persone che hanno in questi giorni fatto cortei pieni di vita, pacifici, democratici, pieni di vita. Mi si dirà: e la rabbia dove la metti? La rabbia di tutti i giorni dei precari, la rabbia di chi non arriva a fine mese e aspetta da vent'anni che qualcosa nella propria vita cambi, la rabbia di chi non vede un futuro.
__*Scontri a Roma GMT per Dagospia *
Beh quella rabbia, quella vera, è una caldaia piena che ti fa andare avanti, che ti tiene desto, che non ti fa fare stupidaggini ma ti spinge a fare cose serie, scelte importanti. Quei cinquanta o cento imbecilli che si sono tirati indietro altrettanti ingenui sfogando su un camioncino o con una sassaiola la loro rabbia, disperdono questa carica. La riducono a un calcio, al gioco per alcuni divertente di poter distruggere la città coperti da una sciarpa che li rende irriconoscibili e piagnucolando quando vengono fermati, implorando di chiamare a casa la madre e chiedendo subito scusa.
Così inizia la nuova strategia della tensione, che è sempre la stessa: com'è possibile non riconoscerla? Com'è possibile non riconoscerne le premesse, sempre uguali? Quegli incappucciati sono i primi nemici da isolare. Il "blocco nero" o come diavolo vengono chiamati questi ultrà del caos è il pompiere del movimento.
Calzano il passamontagna, si sentono tanto il Subcomandante Marcos, terrorizzano gli altri studenti, che in piazza Venezia urlavano di smetterla, di fermarsi, e trasformano in uno scontro tra manganelli quello che invece è uno scontro tra idee, forze sociali, progetti le cui scintille non devono incendiare macchine ma coscienze, molto più pericolose di una torre di fumo che un estintore spegne in qualche secondo.
__*Scontri a Roma GMT per Dagospia *
Questo governo in difficoltà cercherà con ogni mezzo di delegittimare chi scende in strada, cercherà di terrorizzare gli adolescenti e le loro famiglie col messaggio chiaro: mandateli in piazza e vi torneranno pesti di sangue e violenti. Ma agli imbecilli col casco e le mazze tutto questo non importa. Finito il videogame a casa, continuano a giocarci per strada.
Ma non è affatto difficile bruciare una camionetta che poliziotti, carabinieri e finanzieri lasciano come esca su cui far sfogare chi si mostra duro e violento in strada, e delatore debole in caserma dove dopo dieci minuti svela i nomi di tutti i suoi compari. Gli infiltrati ci sono sempre, da quando il primo operaio ha deciso di sfilare. E da sempre possono avere gioco solo se hanno seguito. E' su questo che vorrei dare l'allarme. Non deve mai più accadere.
__*Scontri a Roma GMT per Dagospia *
Adesso parte la caccia alle streghe; ci sarà la volontà di mostrare che chi sfila è violento. Ci sarà la precisa strategia di evitare che ci si possa riunire ed esprimere liberamente delle opinioni. E tutto sarà peggiore per un po', per poi tornare a com'era, a come è sempre stato. L'idea di un'Italia diversa, invece, ci appartiene e ci unisce. C'era allegria nei ragazzi che avevano avuto l'idea dei Book Block, i libri come difesa, che vogliono dire crescita, presa di coscienza.
__*Scontri a Roma GMT per Dagospia *
Vogliono dire che le parole sono lì a difenderci, che tutto parte dai libri, dalla scuola, dall'istruzione. I ragazzi delle università, le nuove generazioni di precari, nulla hanno a che vedere con i codardi incappucciati che credono che sfasciare un bancomat sia affrontare il capitalismo. Anche dalle istituzioni di polizia in piazza bisogna pretendere che non accadano mai più tragedie come a Genova.
__*Scontri a Roma GMT per Dagospia *
Ogni spezzone di corteo caricato senza motivazione genera simpatia verso chi con casco e mazze è lì per sfondare vetrine. Bisogna fare in modo che in piazza ci siamo uomini fidati che abbiano autorità sui gruppetti di poliziotti, che spesso in queste situazioni fanno le loro battaglie personali, sfogano frustrazioni e rabbia repressa. Cercare in tutti i modi di non innescare il gioco terribile e per troppi divertente della guerriglia urbana, delle due fazioni contrapposte, del ne resterà in piedi uno solo.
Noi, e mi ci metto anche io fosse solo per età e per - Dio solo sa la voglia di poter tornare a manifestare un giorno contro tutto quello che sta accadendo - abbiamo i nostri corpi, le nostre parole, i colori, le bandiere. Nuove: non i vecchi slogan, non i soliti camion con i vecchi militanti che urlano vecchi slogan, vecchie canzoni, vecchie direttive che ancora chiamano "parole d'ordine".
__*Scontri a Roma GMT per Dagospia *
Questa era la storia sconfitta degli autonomi, una storia passata per fortuna. Non bisogna più cadere in trappola. Bisognerà organizzarsi, allontanare i violenti. Bisognerebbe smettere di indossare caschi. La testa serve per pensare, non per fare l'ariete. I book block mi sembrano una risposta meravigliosa a chi in tuta nera si dice anarchico senza sapere cos'è l'anarchismo neanche lontanamente. Non copritevi, lasciatelo fare agli altri: sfilate con la luce in faccia e la schiena dritta.
__*Scontri a Roma GMT per Dagospia *
Si nasconde chi ha vergogna di quello che sta facendo, chi non è in grado di vedere il proprio futuro e non difende il proprio diritto allo studio, alla ricerca, al lavoro. Ma chi manifesta non si vergogna e non si nasconde, anzi fa l'esatto contrario. E se le camionette bloccano la strada prima del Parlamento? Ci si ferma lì, perché le parole stanno arrivando in tutto il mondo, perché si manifesta per mostrare al Paese, a chi magari è a casa, ai balconi, dietro le persiane che ci sono diritti da difendere, che c'è chi li difende anche per loro, che c'è chi garantisce che tutto si svolgerà in maniera civile, pacifica e democratica perché è questa l'Italia che si vuole costruire, perché è per questo che si sta manifestando.
__*Scontri a Roma GMT per Dagospia *
Non certo lanciare un uovo sulla porta del Parlamento muta le cose. Tutto questo è molto più che bruciare una camionetta. Accende luci, luci su tutte le ombre di questo paese. Questa è l'unica battaglia che non possiamo perdere.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma quali meriti ha la lega...su quali basi storiche e' fondata?
> 
> Il semi paralitico che se' beccato l'ictus trombando con la Luisa Corna ad un raduno e che poi il suo entourage ha portato in ospedale a Varese per non farlo sapere alla moglie aggravandogli il danno, e' sempre stato un fallito....
> 
> ...


Come mai a certe persone la lega sta così sul cazzo?
Paura di perdere certi privilegi?
Paura di perdere denaro?

Allora Stermì, la lega è un movimento nato in diverse forme.
Per esempio, all'inizio la liga veneta, non aveva niente a che vedere con il senatur...
La lega trae origine solo da un malessere economico e sociale di certe frange e certi ambienti.

La mentalità del veneto legata alla piccola media impresa è mutuata a sua volta dal mondo contadino. Cioè coltivo il mio orticello e me ne fotto di quello degli altri.

La mentalità del veneto è fatta così: "Ok dai, lavoro, con i miei guadagni, mi compero i servizi che mi servono e in più ok, vediamo di limitare i danni che lo stato mi fa". I danni? Paghiamo una montagna di tasse, per servizi che non ci sono eh? 
Non mi aspetto nulla dallo stato, dal sociale, ecc..ecc..ecc...e mi cerco degli sponsor. Mi faccio le mie banche...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc....

Forse la lega dice...
Perchè mi deve andare bene sta storia dei Savoia e l'unità d'Italia?
L' ho mai cercata?

E credimi Stermì sul conflitto di mentalità ne ho viste di tutti i colori: la più aberrante?
Eccotela: Ho aiutato un vicino del Bangladesh per fare venire in Italia suo fratello con il Kit 2006. Arrivato il ragazzo, il fratello gli disse: non è giusto che stai qui al nord, senza lavorare finchè non arriva il permesso di soggiorno, ti mando dagli amici di Napoli, perchè sai a Napoli lavoro in regola non si trova, qui invece è impossibile lavorare in nero. 
Il ragazzo andò a fare il cameriere al sud. Arrivato il permesso di soggiorno tornò al nord regolarmente assunto. 

Stermì...solo al militare, vidi certe cose:
Quello che a casa sua guidava i camion in nero e senza patente, quello che produceva stati di famiglia falsi, ecc...ecc..ecc...ecc...

Mi dispiace Stermì...ma il federalismo è necessario a tutta l'imprenditoria del nord d'Italia...ed è per questo che lo temono così tanto...
Se il federalismo facesse comodo alla FIAT, sarebbe cosa fatta eh?


----------



## Sterminator (17 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come mai a certe persone la lega sta così sul cazzo?
> Paura di perdere certi privilegi?
> Paura di perdere denaro?
> 
> ...


Caso strano che la Lega sia attecchita in zone depresse, che hanno visto un boom e che adesso sono ritornate depresse, perche' caro lei, il Veneto zona depressa je'....il boom effimero del mitico nord-est si e' basato sulle basse scolarizzazioni, su operai che si licenziavano ed aprivano la fabbrichetta nel sottoscala, diventando un modello per i giovani che preferivano allo studio dal futuro incerto, la paga da operaio subito a 16 anni per poter sfoggiare gia'da subito il macchinone in paese....:mrgreen:

da qualche anno, ben prima della crisi del 2008 quindi, i nodi sono venuti al pettine ed il mancato  investimento in cultura adesso se lo ciucciano raccontandosi er benessere le sere d'inverno davanti al camino...

in soldoni, sotto il vestito nun ce sta un cazzo...e quelle quattro puttanate, secessione, soldi a casa nostra etcetc avevano gioco facile....so' falliti come modello, perche' si sapeva che non poteva durare ed a questo giro (alluvione) hanno fatto i piangina esattamente come i meridionali tanto criticati e sbertucciati...

la ruota gira...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ma nei tuoi studi, dovresti aggiornarti sulla situazione meridionale pre unita' d'Italia, rischieresti il suicidio vista la supposta superiorita' che palesate te e la tua razza padagna...ve rimane la supposta...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Caso strano che la Lega sia attecchita in zone depresse, che hanno visto un boom e che adesso sono ritornate depresse, perche' caro lei, il Veneto zona depressa je'....il boom effimero del mitico nord-est si e' basato sulle basse scolarizzazioni, su operai che si licenziavano ed aprivano la fabbrichetta nel sottoscala, diventando un modello per i giovani che preferivano allo studio dal futuro incerto, la paga da operaio subito a 16 anni per poter sfoggiare gia'da subito il macchinone in paese....:mrgreen:
> 
> da qualche anno, ben prima della crisi del 2008 quindi, i nodi sono venuti al pettine ed il mancato  investimento in cultura adesso se lo ciucciano raccontandosi er benessere le sere d'inverno davanti al camino...
> 
> ...


Su certe cose hai ragione.
La nostra economia si basò solo sul ciucciare a tette buone, finchè ci fu latte, tutti erano felici. Ma posso assicurarti che nonostante la crisi, quegli imprenditori che hanno investito in ricerca anzichè in mercedes e troiette, sono ancora saldi e in piedi, nonostante il fatturato dimezzato. Con l'alluvione stiamo ancora una volta sperimentando che se succede qualcosa o ci rimbocchiamo le maniche e ci arrangiamo, come fecero i friulani con il terremoto 1976, o la pigliamo nel culo, ancora una volta. Tutto lì eh?

Poi conosciuti all'Università eh?
I ragazzi del sud, non avendo lavoro hanno sfruttato l'opportunità di studiare e in questo hanno tutta la mia ammirazione. 
Da noi si diceva: chi non ha voglia di lavorare va a studiare...pagato sulla mia pelle...il sentirmi dire..." Tu non vai bene per nostra figlia, perchè sei solo un artista spiantato!"...quella figlia sta ancora pagando, il suo debito verso l'aver dato retta agli ignoranti.
Ho amici imprenditori eh?
Sai perchè amici?
Conte tu hai girato il mondo, dicci come va qui e là...ci sono stati per esempio bonissimi affari tra veneti e ungheresi...io ho solo fatto da veicolo eh?


----------



## Amoremio (17 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ero , sono a genova.
> l'ho già raccontato ...la polizia personalmente mi ha protetto dai fatidici black bloc e ha protetto la mia attività.
> poi è successo quello che sai e che non si può che condannare in modo assoluto.
> che si debbano prendere il bello e il brutto è relativo a cos'è il brutto e soprattutto dalla persona che porta quella divisa.
> come sai , io ieri avevo mia figlia là in mezzo e condivido le sue idee ...ma mai l'avrei appoggiata se avesse acceso solo un cerino contro un bene altrui o avesse gettato una pietra contro un poliziotto.


mia figlia l'altro giorno era alla manifestazione
quando ha capito come buttava, lei e i suoi amici hanno cercato di allontanarsi
i poliziotti hanno capito che persone erano e li hanno aiutati ad allontanarsi scortandoli nel passaggio da una zona sicura ad un'altra e così è successo anche a figli di amici
ma mi chiedo:
se avessero tradato ad accorgersi del verso che prendeva la manifestazione e avessero cercato di allontanarsi dopo che il peggio era iniziato, avrebbero potuto contare su quella lucidità di giudizio e disponibilità?
e siamo sicuri che in quelle circostanze lo si possa ragionevolmente pretendere?

anche a genova all'inizio successe lo stesso
poi, fu diverso

e di questi meccanismi io ho una conoscenza da di dentro di aspetti tecnici e dinamiche politiche che mi fa dare una valutazione peculiare di ciò che è stato e non mi lascia presagire nulla di buono per ciò che sarà

che le cose, a tutti i livelli e non solo nelle manifestazioni, vadano male non è una contingenza ma una precisa scelta strategica pianificata non a livello amministrativo


----------



## Sterminator (17 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mia figlia l'altro giorno era alla manifestazione
> quando ha capito come buttava, lei e i suoi amici hanno cercato di allontanarsi
> i poliziotti hanno capito che persone erano e li hanno aiutati ad allontanarsi scortandoli nel passaggio da una zona sicura ad un'altra e così è successo anche a figli di amici
> ma mi chiedo:
> ...


Quasi tutti quelli beccati e rilasciati so' come tua figlia, se so' trovati in mezzo e scappavano...tranne quello col giubbotto kaki che e' stato stranamente rilasciato subito pero' e poi ripreso per il casino mediatico e che mo' e' scomparso in una comunita' protetta...addiritttura...che gli scappasse magari qualcosa da dichiarare per la tolleranza goduta?:mrgreen:

e degli altri 4 che erano li' insieme a lui ed al finanziere con la pistola, che si dice, l'hanno trovati?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

*I fermati si difendono in tribunale. Nei loro racconti le ore della detenzione: "Ci hanno detto: ricordatevi di Bolzaneto".*

comunque per inciso, rimango sempre schifato dalla violenza che viene riservata da "certi" a quelli meno offensivi come il ragazzo calpestato da quei supereroi e che se non c'era il filmato col cazzo il questore avviava un processo disciplinare per identificarli...

strano che sti rambo anche con i 4 ultras serbi, si so' tenuti a debita distanza lasciandoli liberi di sfasciare tutto...

forse perche' menano forte e non sono abbastanza grossi come i pulotti russi e serbi di cui hanno strizza? so' maligno?boh?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Caso strano che la Lega sia attecchita in zone depresse, che hanno visto un boom e che adesso sono ritornate depresse, perche' caro lei, il Veneto zona depressa je'....il boom effimero del mitico nord-est si e' basato sulle basse scolarizzazioni, su operai che si licenziavano ed aprivano la fabbrichetta nel sottoscala, diventando un modello per i giovani che preferivano allo studio dal futuro incerto, la paga da operaio subito a 16 anni per poter sfoggiare gia'da subito il macchinone in paese....:mrgreen:
> 
> da qualche anno, ben prima della crisi del 2008 quindi, i nodi sono venuti al pettine ed il mancato investimento in cultura adesso se lo ciucciano raccontandosi er benessere le sere d'inverno davanti al camino...
> 
> ...


 
vogliamo aggiungere che post alluvione la regione ha dato i suoi fondi alla chiesa per tenersela buona ma ha chiesto i soldi per i cittadini veneti a "roma ladrona" ?
vogliamo anche integrare dicendo che la favola che il veneto col federalismo diventerà come il trentino è strutturalmente campata per aria ma l'importante è che gli elettori abbocchino?
vogliamo pure dire che con il federalismo le regioni perderanno i contributi erariali (che, nessuno lo dice mai, sono molto più alti per le regioni del nord che per le altre) e dovranno fondare i loro bilanci sulle tasse dei residenti con il simpatico corollario che al nord ci saran pure i redditi e i patrimoni più significativi ma anche la più alta incidenza di evasori fiscali e chi oggi evade (con la benedizione dell'attuale governo, premier in primis) non si sogna proprio di incominciare a pagar le tasse quando ci sarà il federalismo?


----------



## Sterminator (17 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vogliamo aggiungere che post alluvione la regione ha dato i suoi fondi alla chiesa per tenersela buona ma ha chiesto i soldi per i cittadini veneti a "roma ladrona" ?
> vogliamo anche integrare dicendo che la favola che il veneto col federalismo diventerà come il trentino è strutturalmente campata per aria ma l'importante è che gli elettori abbocchino?
> vogliamo pure dire che con il federalismo le regioni perderanno i contributi erariali (che, nessuno lo dice mai, sono molto più alti per le regioni del nord che per le altre) e dovranno fondare i loro bilanci sulle tasse dei residenti con il simpatico corollario che al nord ci saran pure i redditi e i patrimoni più significativi ma anche la più alta incidenza di evasori fiscali e chi oggi evade (con la benedizione dell'attuale governo, premier in primis) non si sogna proprio di incominciare a pagar le tasse quando ci sarà il federalismo?


Ma digiamolo pure certo, pero' ti faccio i miei piu' sentiti complimenti per quanto sai sul federalismo...

manco alla Lega lo sanno!!!! daje ripetizioni...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vogliamo aggiungere che post alluvione la regione ha dato i suoi fondi alla chiesa per tenersela buona ma ha chiesto i soldi per i cittadini veneti a "roma ladrona" ?
> vogliamo anche integrare dicendo che la favola che il veneto col federalismo diventerà come il trentino è strutturalmente campata per aria ma l'importante è che gli elettori abbocchino?
> vogliamo pure dire che con il federalismo le regioni perderanno i contributi erariali (che, nessuno lo dice mai, sono molto più alti per le regioni del nord che per le altre) e dovranno fondare i loro bilanci sulle tasse dei residenti con il simpatico corollario che al nord ci saran pure i redditi e i patrimoni più significativi ma anche la più alta incidenza di evasori fiscali e chi oggi evade (con la benedizione dell'attuale governo, premier in primis) non si sogna proprio di incominciare a pagar le tasse quando ci sarà il federalismo?


Canazei Trentino
Alleghe Veneto
Stesse montagne, stesso luogo.
Diviso dal passo Fedaia.
Andiamo a vedere come stanno gli albergatori di Canazei e quelli di Alleghe o Caprile.
In sostanza si dice: che il denaro delle nostre tasse resti in regione.
Altro caso:
Conta i dipendenti della regione Reggio Emilia e conta i dipendenti della regione Sicilia.
Come mai in sicilia son tutti dipendenti della regione?


----------



## Amoremio (17 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma digiamolo pure certo, pero' ti faccio i miei piu' sentiti complimenti per quanto sai sul federalismo...
> 
> *manco alla Lega lo sanno*!!!! daje ripetizioni...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma certo che lo sanno 

lo sanno benissimo

l'importante per loro è che non lo sappia che li vota

il federalismo non che lo vogliano per il bene delle popolazioni del nord


ma ai pezzi grossi della lega farà benissimo

in origine volevano la secessione perchè non pensavano di poter avere reali ruoli di potere nella "roma ladrona" 
e volevano crearsi a proprio uso e consumo la bergamo ladrona, la varese ladrona, la vicenza ladrona e così via
poi il ruolo di potere romano l'hanno pure ottenuto (quanto ladrone ve lo potrei raccontare per cognizione diretta) e gli è piaciuto assai
ma, da un lato non potevano invertire la rotta, altrimenti avrebbero perso il sostegno di chi li aveva portati nelle stanze del potere, dall'altro hanno capito che potevano garantirsi anche l'ampliamento del consenso e del potere conseguente alla possibilità di moltiplicare il potere di chi gli sta intorno, quindi non più secessione ma federalismo (in modo che loro possano restare a roma e i loro accoliti abbiano la loro fetta di potere altrove)

potrei proseguire
magari raccontando la chicca leghista per il "contrasto" (a modo loro) della criminalità organizzata 

ma sarei a rischio gastrico, prima, e aortico, poi


----------



## Sterminator (17 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma certo che lo sanno
> 
> lo sanno benissimo
> 
> ...


Ma se manco una cedolare secca del 20% sugli affitti hanno approvato per mancanza di copertura e so' du' spicci, figurati dove trovano decinaia e decinaia di miliardate di neuri per avviare e mettere a regime "il federalismo"?....

E' SOLO UNA PRESA PER IL CULO!

La carota appesa al bastone messa davanti al somaro padagno!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ti pare che i neri fascisti ed i bianchi dc glielo faranno fare?:mrgreen:

E l'abolizione delle provincie che fine ha fatto?

Ed il bollo auto?

Ma dai, so' solo sòle....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma se manco una cedolare secca del 20% sugli affitti hanno approvato per mancanza di copertura e so' du' spicci, figurati *dove trovano decinaia e decinaia di miliardate di neuri per* avviare e mettere a regime "il federalismo"?....
> 
> E' SOLO UNA PRESA PER IL CULO!
> 
> ...


per quel che vedo
tra le cose che hanno promesso di fare
mi preoccupa meno quel che non fanno di quello che invece insistono a fare


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2010)

Amore e stermì siete simpatici eh?
Nelle vostre farneticazioni eh?
Mah, io ho un paesano senatore, che ci conosciamo da bambini...
La faccendina a sentire lui è un po' più complessa...
Ma su una cosa ha ragione...
Arrivato a palazzo...finalmente potè conoscere il nemico...per poterlo combattere eh?
Vicenza ladrona?
Ma ben venga eh? Ben venga...ben venga...eheheheheheehehe...


----------



## Mari' (17 Dicembre 2010)

*Ad Annozero di ieri sera *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqN6qwZdh4U


*Di Pietro* :up:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpHesoJiw2I


:rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Ad Annozero di ieri sera *
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqN6qwZdh4U
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...Ignazione che cazzaro simpaticone...ahahahahahaahaha...un mito!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2010)

Santoro mi ha sempre fatto cagare con la sua supponenza e la sua faccia da sberle...
La russa...ahahahahahahaha....mi ricorda tanto...il nostro...ahahahahaahahah...OSCURO...


----------



## Sterminator (17 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amore e stermì siete simpatici eh?
> Nelle vostre farneticazioni eh?
> Mah, io ho un paesano senatore, che ci conosciamo da bambini...
> La faccendina a sentire lui è un po' più complessa...
> ...


E questo te l'ha detto prima o dopo il pasto?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Voi veneti ritornerete e ri-creperete democristi,cio'... ostregheta'.....damme reta'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (17 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Caso strano che la Lega sia attecchita in zone depresse, che hanno visto un boom e che adesso sono ritornate depresse, perche' caro lei, il Veneto zona depressa je'....il boom effimero del mitico nord-est si e' basato sulle basse scolarizzazioni, su operai che si licenziavano ed aprivano la fabbrichetta nel sottoscala, diventando un modello per i giovani che preferivano allo studio dal futuro incerto, la paga da operaio subito a 16 anni per poter sfoggiare gia'da subito il macchinone in paese....:mrgreen:
> 
> da qualche anno, ben prima della crisi del 2008 quindi, i nodi sono venuti al pettine ed il mancato investimento in cultura adesso se lo ciucciano raccontandosi er benessere le sere d'inverno davanti al camino...
> 
> ...


.. peccato solo che degli alluvionati veneti hanno parlato sì e no per 2 gg... e in ogni caso non è sud contro nord, il problema, ma le politiche territoriali.
so cosa vuol dire perdere tutto (terremoto friuli '76) quindi sono e sarò sempre solidale con chi perde casa e attività, come è successo a noi, al belice ancora prima, all'irpinia poi e via andare fino a l'aquila. chi è passato attraverso calamità di quel genere non può che essere solidale e te lo dico con quel grande cuore che i friulani hanno scoperto di avere dopo tutta la solidarietà che hanno ricevuto nel '76.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> .. peccato solo che degli alluvionati veneti hanno parlato sì e no per 2 gg... *e in ogni caso non è sud contro nord*, il problema, ma le politiche territoriali.
> so cosa vuol dire perdere tutto (terremoto friuli '76) quindi sono e sarò sempre solidale con chi perde casa e attività, come è successo a noi, al belice ancora prima, all'irpinia poi e via andare fino a l'aquila. chi è passato attraverso calamità di quel genere non può che essere solidale e te lo dico con quel grande cuore che i friulani hanno scoperto di avere dopo tutta la solidarietà che hanno ricevuto nel '76.


certo che e' cosi' Anna pero' mi ricordo anche gli striscioni Forza Etna e Forza Vesuvio e sta staffilata sulle gengive penso che se la ricorderanno ben bene prima di esibirli di nuovo...almeno spero per loro...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E questo te l'ha detto prima o dopo il pasto?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Mio caro, parlo per il mio orticello.
I 4 anni del paese a giunta leghista con una donna come sindaco, sono stati gli anni in cui, finalmente sono state sistemate TUTTE le questioni sospese. Lei si è messa di buzzo buono: una commissione edilizia al giorno eh?
E tutti, ma proprio tutti quelli che vivevano di favoritismi politici sono stati tutti, ma proprio tutti bastonati: arciprete compreso XD.


----------



## Anna A (17 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> certo che e' cosi' Anna pero' mi ricordo anche gli striscioni Forza Etna e Forza Vesuvio e sta staffilata sulle gengive penso che se la ricorderanno ben bene prima di esibirli di nuovo...almeno spero per loro...


lo spero anche io...


----------



## Sterminator (17 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro, parlo per il mio orticello.
> I 4 anni del paese a giunta leghista con una donna come sindaco, sono stati gli anni in cui, finalmente sono state sistemate TUTTE le questioni sospese. Lei si è messa di buzzo buono: una commissione edilizia al giorno eh?
> E tutti, ma proprio tutti quelli che vivevano di favoritismi politici sono stati tutti, ma proprio tutti bastonati: arciprete compreso XD.


Peccato che non possa estendere a tutta la provincia, regione e paese tutto sto buongoverno, ti pare?

e' la somma che fa il totale...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque non abiti ad Adro mi pare, no?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> .. peccato solo che degli alluvionati veneti hanno parlato sì e no per 2 gg... e in ogni caso non è sud contro nord, il problema, ma le politiche territoriali.
> so cosa vuol dire perdere tutto (terremoto friuli '76) quindi sono e sarò sempre solidale con chi perde casa e attività, come è successo a noi, al belice ancora prima, all'irpinia poi e via andare fino a l'aquila. chi è passato attraverso calamità di quel genere non può che essere solidale e te lo dico con quel grande cuore che i friulani hanno scoperto di avere dopo tutta la solidarietà che hanno ricevuto nel '76.


Vero.
I friulani son fantastici.
Pensa nel 1976, andarono perfino quelli della fidas di Vicenza ad aiutare, insomma, ci fu bisogno di parecchio sangue per trasfusioni varie. Ecco, una signora che aveva il negozio di parrucchiera, si ricordò di questo fatto e donò poi alla fidas, il suo ex negozio prefabbricato con cui era ripartita, per farne una sede fidas, per un paesello. 
Resta un problema però: Gli alpini che sono andati nel 76 in Friuli dissero che il problema era, che i friulani dicevano, mica sarete venuti qui per curiosare eh? Ci arrangiamo da soli. Mi dissero che la macchina d'intervento fu fantastica.
4 anni dopo, questi alpini erano nella protezione civile e scesero in Irpinia. Furono sconvolti invece dalla lentezza e dalla disorganizzazione degli aiuti. Casso...la roba partiva dal punto x, e non arrivava mai a destinazione. Poi si scoperse che c'era perfino chi, speculava sugli aiuti: frego una roulotte, poi la rivendo a chi dico io. Ma guai denunciare ste robe eh?

Quella volta del 76, a settembre ero a Lignano, e mi ricordo i bambini in auto con i carabinieri, tutti gli albergatori di Lignano offrirono ospitalità ai bambini di Gemona.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E questo te l'ha detto prima o dopo il pasto?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


io non auguro niente a nessuno se non di ottenere quel che desiderano 

e invito stermi a non confondere la nutella con quell'altra cosa che sempre marrone è

nel dettaglio non mi auguro nulla per i veneti in generale: non son mica tutti leghisti o filo leghisti
(anche se c'è da dire che, tempo fa, era proverbiale la loro capacità di bere le ombre, ora, ... le caxxate: ma è solo perchè la gente, sbagliando, tende ad assimilare i veneti ai leghisti)

potendo, lo augurerei a chi ancora ci abbocca

chi ritiene di potersi far lucidare le sinapsi dall'amico politico (che è di per sè una contraddizione in termini) potrebbe chiedergli come mai, se è vero che tutto il veneto diventerà come il trentino, il parlamento non procede a dar corso alla volontà popolare espressa espressa dai comuni veneti che hanno votato per il distacco
ahhh, ma a che servirebbe?
tanto si berrebbe anche la risposta:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo spero anche io...


io, invece, vorrei sperarlo ma non ci conto proprio

l'idiozia è contagiosa

tra chi si è sentito punto dall'idiozia nordista del forza etna e forza vesuvio, c'è chi ha inneggiato a giove pluvio

anni fa magari non sarebbe successo
ora sì

perchè la meschinità e la volgarità dei comportamenti (quella sostanziale, ben più grave di un vaffanzum qui e là) dilagano e, più dilagano, più allentano i freni inibitori degli spettatori

i cattivi esempi sono i primi a esser recepiti: dai bambini come dai tanti cretini


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Peccato che non possa estendere a tutta la provincia, regione e paese tutto sto buongoverno, ti pare?
> 
> e' la somma che fa il totale...
> 
> ...


Dove sta Adro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Chi se ne frega?
Mio padre, Stermì anni fa, fondò una cooperativa artigiana di garanzia, in breve tempo, essa capitalizzava in proporzione più di tutta l'Italia. Allora le cooperative più grandi, fecero di tutto per accorparla. Loro risposero, NO, vogliamo restare vicini e presenti nel territorio della nostra economia, vicini alle nostre imprese. 
Ora guardo dove è Adro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2010)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domini_di_Terraferma

Stermì...stavano meglio sotto di noi...anche loro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma intanto lui è in cima e divide ed impera eh?
> Come imbonitore non lo batte nessuno...


E' per questo che gli italiani lo votano, perchè lui è in cima. Solo, abbandonato dalla moglie e costretto a pagare le donne per averle, che tristezza...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> E' per questo che gli italiani lo votano, perchè lui è in cima. Solo, abbandonato dalla moglie e costretto a pagare le donne per averle, che tristezza...


Quanto sei donna eh?
Ma non sai che per certi uomini pagare le donne è un piacere?
Affermazione di potere?
Non so perchè gli italiani lo votano, o lo hanno votato, ma la satira della guzzanti dice molte verità eh?
Ma siccome è detta da una comica, non la si prende sul serio eh?
Penso che sia stato votato, perchè ha indubbie capacità eh?
Tutti sperano in qualcuno che risolva i problemi eh?
E ha ragione Quibbel...quando lo scontento è generale, è lì che proliferano i dittatori...o i castigamatti eh?
Pensa ad uno stato con un potere politico forte.
Scende in campo il Berlusca, viene accolto con risate...
Due giorni dopo che Craxi esce di scena...gli si diceva...ora ci rendi definitivamente conto di come tu hai fatto i soldi...poi ti diciamo noi il prezzo da pagare...paghi il prezzo e poi ti lasciamo anche a te pivellino a fare politica eh?
Invece ricordiamoci che nel nostro parlamento una sedia non la si negò neppure alla cicciolina eh?


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quanto sei donna eh?
> Ma non sai che per certi uomini pagare le donne è un piacere?
> Affermazione di potere?


Spero di non avere mai l'occasione di incontrare questa tipologia di uomo. Il potere si costruisce in ben altro modo.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Spero di non avere mai l'occasione di incontrare questa tipologia di uomo. Il potere si costruisce in ben altro modo.


La mia valle pullula di uomini così eh?
Con le donne che ti dicono...
Chi se ne frega dell'amore? Io amavo la bella vita, conte, per questo mi sono sposata con lui, è ricco e mi fa fare tutto quello che voglio.

MK autorità è una cosa.
Il potere un'altra.
Cioè una volta i politici erano persone rispettabili.
Pensiamo alle nostre famiglie semplici e cresciute in certi valori.
Cioè cavoli...cosa possono pensare oggi le madri con figlie diciottenni e uno come il Berlusca come premier?
Se sei un personaggio pubblico, mi dispiace, ma anche tutti i tuoi vizi, saranno pubblici.
Ora...casso...oramai ha 75 anni, perchè non va in pensione?


----------



## Mari' (17 Dicembre 2010)

*Satira Blob del 17/12/2010 ore 20:00


*http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-0464cede-7d96-4762-a36b-484772b942f8.html#p=0


:mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen:​ 
​


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Satira Blob del 17/12/2010 ore 20:00
> 
> 
> *http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-0464cede-7d96-4762-a36b-484772b942f8.html#p=0
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAH...GUzzanti fortissimo...ahahahahahaah


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non auguro niente a nessuno se non di ottenere quel che desiderano
> 
> e invito stermi a non confondere la nutella con quell'altra cosa che sempre marrone è
> 
> ...


Non hai capito una mazza, e dimostri solo di non saperne nulla.
L'obiettivo non è diventare come il Trentino.
Ma godere delle stesse opportunità.
Il parlamento non procede, perchè gli interessi economici che stanno sotto, sono un affare a perdere proprio per lo stato italiano eh?
Come dire...ma quando mai lo stato italiano farà una legge a sfavore della FIAT? Mai...
Provvedimenti anti crisi?
Prima cosa: il mercato dell'auto.
Come mai?

Ma te Amore mio, ne capisci di politiche economiche o no?


----------



## Anna A (18 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La mia valle pullula di uomini così eh?
> Con le donne che ti dicono...
> *Chi se ne frega dell'amore? Io amavo la bella vita, conte, per questo mi sono sposata con lui, è ricco e mi fa fare tutto quello che voglio.*
> 
> ...


 
sono tutte stronzate perché non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che uno solo perché è ricco di conseguenza è anche un coglione che si lascia scegliere da disperate che mirano solo ai soldi.. ma dai...
Pinze continui ad avere una visione delle unioni che non so da quali esempi puoi aver estrapolato...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> sono tutte stronzate perché non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che uno solo perché è ricco di conseguenza è anche un coglione che si lascia scegliere da disperate che mirano solo ai soldi.. ma dai...
> Pinze continui ad avere una visione delle unioni che non so da quali esempi puoi aver estrapolato...


Parlavo della mia valle eh?
I coglioni ricchi, fan macelli...eh?
Ripeto da noi, una montagna di possibilità sprecate, perchè si è confuso il benessere con un certo benessere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (20 Dicembre 2010)

*Scontri a Roma, ecco il ragazzo
che ha colpito Cristiano con il casco
*

*Ha vent'anni, si chiama Manuel De Santis e sabato scorso ha scritto alla Procura della Repubblica di Roma

http://video.corriere.it/aggressione-il-casco/9e7774b8-0a8f-11e0-b99d-00144f02aabc

**ROMA* - Ha un nome e un cognome il ragazzo che con un casco ha mandato all'ospedale Cristiano, il quindicenne colpito durante la manifestazione del 14 dicembre a Roma. La famiglia di Manuel De Santis ha diffuso, tramite i suoi avvocati, un comunicato stampa: «Adempiendo ad un dovere morale ed al fine di appagare le giuste richieste della famiglia di Cristiano, ferito durante la manifestazione del 14 dicembre, il ventenne Manuel De Santis ha presentato sabato scorso alla Procura della Repubblica di Roma a mezzo dei suoi avvocati, una dichiarazione nella quale si assumeva la responsabilità dell’accaduto. I genitori di Manuel e lo stesso ragazzo, partecipi della preoccupazione della famiglia di Cristiano, chiedono di potersi incontrare privatamente con gli stessi». Sembra dunque svelato il giallo. Il ragazzo con giubbotto nero e cappello che si vede nella sequenza in cui Cristiano, il quindicenne del liceo Mamiani di Roma, viene colpito con un casco, sarebbe il ventenne Manuel De Santis. Manuel si è autodenunciato e adesso chiede di incontrare privatamente i genitori di Cristiano. Tutto questo mentre il quindicenne con il naso rotto attende di essere operato al San Giovanni di Roma.                       

Roma, l'aggressione a Cristiano

             

*LA VICENDA* - La vicenda è emersa grazie a un filmato su cui sta indagando la procura, insieme agli investigatori della Digos della polizia, che in un'inchiesta, coordinata dall’aggiunto Pietro Saviotti e dal procuratore capo Giovanni Ferrara, ha visionato tutto il materiale filmato della giornata. Anche il video che riguarda l'aggressione al 15enne, diffuso su internet in diversi siti, è stato acquisito. Per il momento il reato ipotizzato è quello di lesioni volontarie gravi. Una storia quella di Cristiano che è emersa grazie al tam tam, iniziato su Facebook e a un video di Youreporter che mostra l'accaduto.
*IL RACCONTO *- Sono le 12.30 di martedì e il corteo sta sfilando per le vie della città. Tre ragazzi cercano di fermare l'assalto dei manifestanti a un blindato dei carabinieri tra via delle Botteghe Oscure e piazza Venezia. Cristiano lancia un oggetto verso il cordone di polizia. Dopo un breve conciliabolo, uno dei tre ragazzi a guardia dei blindati dei militari si stacca dal gruppo e colpisce il 15enne in pieno volto con un casco integrale. L'aggressore si allontana uscendo dall'inquadratura e un altro dei tre si avvicina alla vittima; quindi si copre il volto con una sciarpa e fa il presunto saluto romano, poi si allontana. Cristiano è crollato a terra: il volto insanguinato, il leader dei no global Francesco Caruso che lo soccorre e lo protegge. Poi la corsa al Fatebenefratelli, il trasferimento al San Giovanni. 
*IN OSPEDALE* - «Cristiano ha riportato un ematoma cerebrale di otto millimetri, ha una frattura scomposta al setto nasale, una lieve frattura al lobo temporale, un occhio visibilmente pesto» ha detto il padre al _Fatto Quotidiano_. Il ragazzo ha poi spiegato di aver lanciato ai poliziotti una mela, perché con i compagni di scuola aveva deciso di dare un segnale a un «governo ormai alla frutta». Alcuni manifestanti che hanno visto la scena riferiscono che gli amici dell'aggressore hanno cominciato a urlare contro Cristiano, a terra con il volto tumefatto e ricoperto di sangue, con «frasi fasciste». 

*CRISTIANO* - «Quel tipo - racconta ancora Cristiano - non l' avevo mai visto, nemmeno alla partenza della manifestazione. È comparso così, senza che me ne accorgessi, non mi sono reso conto che mi aveva preso di mira. Non ricordo nulla di quel momento, mi sono risvegliato poco dopo in una via vicino piazza Venezia dove mi hanno portato alcuni studenti che mi hanno soccorso», ha raccontato Cristiano nei giorni scorsi ai giornalisti. «Chi se lo immaginava che lanciando un po' di frutta mi sarebbe arrivato un casco in testa. Eravamo andati lì per manifestare con il motto "Lotta dura con la verdura" e poi sono stato aggredito». Poi deciso: «No, non ci andrò più in piazza. Con i cortei ho chiuso» 
 Nino Luca
*20 dicembre 2010*


http://www.corriere.it/cronache/10_...el_d111296e-0c1f-11e0-939a-00144f02aabc.shtml


----------



## Mari' (22 Dicembre 2010)

DaD'Alemaa Veltroni, da Gasparri a Buontempo: la battaglia che segnò una generazione

*L'amarcord dei politici, 
quando in piazza c'erano loro*

*Bettini (Pd): che botte con gli autonomi. Perina (Secolo d'Italia): allora i colpi erano quelli delle pistole*

  Da D'Alema a Veltroni, da Gasparri a Buontempo: la battaglia che segnò una generazione 
 L'amarcord dei politici, 
quando in piazza c'erano loro
 Bettini (Pd): che botte con gli autonomi. Perina (Secolo d'Italia): allora i colpi erano quelli delle pistole


*ROMA - «No, guarda: a me della zona rossa* non me ne importa un bel niente e certo non me ne starò buona buona e al sicuro tra le mura di Montecitorio. Io voglio andarli a vedere da vicino, voglio capire chi sono i giovani di questo nuovo movimento», dice Flavia Perina, la deputata di Futuro e libertà che dirige il Secolo d'Italia e che le piazze delle manifestazioni, i cortei li conosce e li conosce bene, perché da militante del Fronte della gioventù ci ha camminato dentro trent'anni fa, «quando non esplodevano petardi ma colpi di pistola».
Il 30 settembre del 1977, un militante comunista, il ventenne Walter Rossi, mentre manifestava con altri compagni a poche decine di metri dalla sezione del Msi della Balduina, a Roma, fu raggiunto alla nuca da un proiettile. «Dopo l'omicidio, la polizia venne nella sezione e fece una retata, arrestandoci tutti...».


Alemanno e gli altri, quando in piazza c'erano loro
             

*Anni di piombo, ricorda la Perina.* S'intrecciano le memorie nei palazzi della politica e del potere che oggi verranno protetti da un cordone di blindati e reparti in tenuta antisommossa. C'è pure la voce di chi non ti aspetti. «Sì, un giorno guidai una carica anche io...». Con un filo di nostalgica civetteria, questa è la testimonianza di Goffredo Bettini, astuto e pacioso gran burattinaio di mille intrighi nella sinistra che poi è diventata Pds, Ds, e infine Pd. «Primavera del '78: ero alla guida della Federazione dei giovani comunisti di Roma. La cacciata di Lama dalla Sapienza ci aveva allontanato dal movimento, dalla violenza degli autonomi. Una mattina però convoco un'assemblea nella facoltà di Economia e commercio: è un successo, siamo in trentamila, compresi studenti medi e leghe dei disoccupati....». Continui. «Gli autonomi sono riuniti dalle parti del rettorato. E quando vengono a sapere di noi, decidono di darci una lezione: prendono bastoni, spranghe, infilano i caschi, e partono. Noi siamo avvertiti da una nostra staffetta. E io decido in un minuto». Cosa? «Capisco che se ci ricacciano, è finita. Dobbiamo difendere il nostro diritto a manifestare. Così ordino di rompere sedie e banchi, ci armiamo, e blocchiamo le porte dell'aula. Ma quelli le sfondano, e irrompono. Ed è a quel punto che noi carichiamo. È una battaglia selvaggia, però li respingiamo. Ad un certo punto, da un pianerottolo mi tirano addosso una scrivania: io cerco di schivarla, alzo il braccio, me lo spezzo. Ma il dolore non lo sento, perché i figgicciotti, come ci chiamavano, hanno dimostrato di saper difendere i propri diritti».


*Figgicciotti , in quegli anni, assai distanti dalle variegate* e creative atmosfere del movimento. Bettini era subentrato a Veltroni, nella guida della Fgci. Con loro c'erano Massimo Micucci e Ferdinando Adornato e tutti insieme ascoltavano Gianni Borgna, il capo saggio, colto - è lui che li convinse a dialogare con Pier Paolo Pasolini - ma anche assai prudente. Un giorno lo incontrarono ansimante. «Gianni, ma dove corri?». «Scappo». Scappavano anche Maurizio Gasparri e Antonio Tajani, inseguiti da duecento compagni rossi del liceo Tasso, quel pomeriggio che Gianni Alemanno se li ritrovò davanti, voltato l'angolo: per unanime giudizio, tra i ragazzi del Fronte della gioventù Alemanno era tra quelli che sapeva difendersi piuttosto bene. Partecipò a non pochi tafferugli, fu arrestato, incarcerato; nel 1988 gli fu affidata la gestione del servizio d'ordine ai funerali di Giorgio Almirante.


*Ci fu un momento in cui il responsabile giovanile *del Fronte era Teodoro Buontempo (entrato nella leggenda della destra romana con il soprannome di Er pecora - «una giacca pelosa ma molto calda che avevo usato nel periodo in cui dormivo in una Cinquecento»); il responsabile studentesco era Gianfranco Fini (impermeabile bianco, sempre molto distante da spranghe e rivoltelle); il capo degli studenti medi era Maurizio Gasparri e il suo vice, appunto, Alemanno.


*Poi c'era Marcello De Angelis* - oggi senatore del Pdl rapido e in qualche modo leale a Berlusconi, ma un passato dentro Terza Posizione, un periodo in carcere - che diventa leader di un gruppo musicale alternativo, il 270bis, e canta: «Vieni a passeggio con me su ponte Mussolini/ Dove corrono i bambini con i fazzoletti neri/ Oggi come ieri/...». Erano giovani e appassionati. Francesco Storace pesava anche trenta chili di meno. E questo, «il giorno che mi ricorsero sparandomi», fu decisivo.
Massimo D'Alema studiava a Pisa, e lì, come poi confessò, «lanciai... Sì, lanciai una bottiglia molotov». La leggenda vuole (non esiste documentazione fotografica) che Ignazio La Russa passeggiasse in San Babila, a Milano, tenendo al guinzaglio un feroce dobermann. 


*I ricordi di Paolo Cento, leader dei Verdi ed ex sottosegretario *all'Economia nell'ultimo governo Prodi, li ascolteremo oggi, in piazza: molti capi e capetti di una certa sinistra di lotta e di governo, non essendo stati rieletti, sono infatti fuori dal Parlamento. Facce di Rifondazione, facce come quella di Francesco Caruso, ex deputato ed ex gran capo dei no global del Meridione. Il primo, due martedì fa, a chinarsi e a soccorrere il ragazzo con il naso fracassato dal casco di quel pizzaiolo scosso.

 Fabrizio Roncone
*22 dicembre 2010*
http://www.corriere.it/politica/10_...ro_6d1be1d8-0da0-11e0-8558-00144f02aabc.shtml
Come eravamo combinati*  .
*


----------



## Mari' (22 Dicembre 2010)

*Gli studenti al Quirinale: ''Siamo soddisfatti''*


http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/gli-studenti-al-quirinale-siamo-soddisfatti/58818?video


Purtroppo ci credo poco, speriamo per loro


----------

